# TEHRAN | Public Transport



## persian (Sep 15, 2005)

*Tehran Metro*

Preliminary studies including Tehran’s socio-economic and traffic condition and forecast up to 1991 began by Sofretu and RATP in *1971*.

In *1974*, final report with a so-called (street-metro) proposal was tendered.
The street-metro system recommended a road network with a loop express way in the central area and 2 highways for new urban areas and a 7-line metro network which were complemented by bus network and taxi services. Geological surveys commenced in *1976*, but construction stopped during the period of the revolution and Iran-Iraq war.

In *1995*, contract for E & M for Lines 1, 2 and 5. *1999*, Tehran - Karaj suburban line (Line 5) was officially inaugurated. *2000*, Mobilization of the western part of Line 2 between Sadeghieh and Imam Khomeini stations. *2001*, Line 1 from Darvazeh Dolat to Ali abad with 8.5 km length was mobilized. *2002*, Putting into operation of Line 1 from Mirdamad to Darvazeh Dolat with 6.5 km length, Putting into operation of Line 1 from Ali abad to Shahr-e-Rey with 3.9 km length, Mobilization of West Terminal. *2003*, Putting into operation of Line 1 from Shahr-e-Rey to Haram-e-Motahar with 6.9 km length. *2004*, Putting into operation of Line 2 from Imam Khomeini to Baharestan with 2 km length. *2005*, Putting into operation of Iran Khodro station (Line 5), Putting into operation of Line 5 from Karaj to Golshahr with 10 km length.



















Official Site - TehranMetro.com


----------



## persian (Sep 15, 2005)

Some images..

Tunnel under construction









CCTV room









Ali Abad stairs and escalator









Mirdamad station









Imam Khomeini station









Entrance to train









Crowded wagon









Terminal-e Jonoub, Platform view









Imam Khomeini platform









Hassan Abad station









Ali Abad exit









Beheshti Corridor









Terminal-e Jonoub Corridor









Vardavard station









Haft-e-Tir Corridor









Ticketing Gate









Metro Ticket









Ticket Hall Imam Khomeini









Khayam station









New train line 1









Locomotive line 5









Artwork


----------



## persian (Sep 15, 2005)




----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

good system with nice and decorated/spacious stations and the trams are cool too!!


----------



## Naga_Solidus (Mar 29, 2005)

I can't get enough of Imam Khomeini Station.


----------



## Frog (Nov 27, 2004)

I quite like the look of that new train, seems like a nice metro overall


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

Must be one of the most beautiful Metro networks in the world... - Definitely!!!!

By the way fellow persian friends I've got you some questions:

How long is the entire Metro network right now?
How long will it eventually be? 

Thank you in advance.

Cheers! kay:


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

Even with all that oil, there is still an extensive public transport system! Excellent! kay:


----------



## S.T.A.S. (Mar 23, 2005)

Is it also clean though?...Cause if it's clean as it is shown on the pics, then it has to be the most nicest and cleanest metro network in the whole world!


----------



## persian (Sep 15, 2005)

Chilenofuturista said:


> Must be one of the most beautiful Metro networks in the world... - Definitely!!!!
> 
> By the way fellow persian friends I've got you some questions:
> 
> ...


Hi

The current length is *102.5km* but they are adding to it every year.

When completed the length of the tehran metro will be *350km* and the length of the Greater Tehran metro ehich includes the sorrounding areas will be *700km* which will take another 20~25 years to complete.


----------



## kostya (Apr 13, 2004)

Impressive indeed.


----------



## matthewcs (Dec 1, 2005)

awsome job posting picts from an area of the world we here in NA almost never get to see. The system looks so clean and new, from what we hear in our media, you'd think everyone in the middleeast is living in caves. Why are all the stations so empty though?

Did I mention how clean they are? Are they freshly renovated, new stations, or just exceptionally clean? Look, the floor shines!


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Great pictures! Will they evntually get to the originally planned seven lines? And have they kept the exact plan they had before the Iran-Iraq war, etc.?


----------



## shayan (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks persian ^__^ You rock you know that dont you ^__^ and yes it is probably one of the cleanest networks in the world. :')


----------



## persian (Sep 15, 2005)

shayan said:


> Thanks persian ^__^ You rock you know that dont you ^__^ and yes it is probably one of the cleanest networks in the world. :')


Thanks Shayan


----------



## persian (Sep 15, 2005)

samsonyuen said:


> Great pictures! Will they evntually get to the originally planned seven lines? And have they kept the exact plan they had before the Iran-Iraq war, etc.?


Yes they will built all the 7 lines. 

They havn't kept the exact plan and they have probably added to it because the population of Tehran back then was about 6 million but the population now is about 13 million.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Beautiful Metro...


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Indeed a very nice metro system and probably an interesting city as well. The above photos are very interesting. 

It's just a pity that the entire country and its government seem so harsh and anti-Western that many people don't dare to travel there as tourists (correct me if I'm wrong). 

Interesting links: 
http://www.tehranmetro.com/about/gallery/index.asp?ca=12
http://www.geocities.com/cyberpersia/metro/art/art.html
http://www.iranchamber.com/cities/tehran/metro_murals/metro_murals.php
http://www.tehranmetro.com/about/arts/index.asp


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

nice - how has it held up with the earthquakes? i hear iran is prone to quakes


----------



## Accura4Matalan (Jan 7, 2004)

Not bad at all! Could be improved in some areas though.


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

much more will come


----------



## rheintram (Mar 5, 2008)

If only more money would be invested in PT in Iran and less in WMDs...


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

lets not talk about politics but i can assure u all iranians support iranian weopons programmm cause if we would not have the capacity one day to create a nuclear bomb we would be destroyed like iraq and our citizens would not enyoy life for he next 20 years!
the time westeners tell us what to do and not do is over !
oder soll ich lieber auf deutsch reden du jeck!


----------



## rheintram (Mar 5, 2008)

Deine Beleidigungen kannst du dir sparen. Abgesehen davon geht es nicht darum was der Westen will. Ich persönlich glaube kaum, dass die Mehrheit der IranerInnen unter diesem klerikalfaschistischen Regime leben will. Und völlig unabhängig davon: Sollte der Iran zu einer Bedrohung des Westens werden, dann wird Iran die Konsequenzen spüren.

Now back to Tehran's Metro system. Some of the trains look rather old, were they already shipped before completion of the system and if so when were they constructed?


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Tehran subway stations and platfroms


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks Sarbaz jan for the pix


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

On the next page, I'll post some of my pix


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Pix from my trip to Tehran this summer. You can see my Tehran pix by clicking on my signature


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Tehran's Line 5 that connects huge suburbs of the west to the city


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

"Deine Beleidigungen kannst du dir sparen. Abgesehen davon geht es nicht darum was der Westen will. Ich persönlich glaube kaum, dass die Mehrheit der IranerInnen unter diesem klerikalfaschistischen Regime leben will. Und völlig unabhängig davon: Sollte der Iran zu einer Bedrohung des Westens werden, dann wird Iran die Konsequenzen spüren."
ich finde es lustig dass eine deutscher mir sagen will was wir iraner wollen oder nicht!wie oft warst du im iran?wenn du dort warst ,warst du jemasls mehr als 1 jahr da?wenn ja kannst du weiter reden wenn nicht solltest du lieber in deinem eigenen land die probleme besitigen!
die zeit der deutschen herrenmenschen ist vorbei!akzeptier dass das machtverhältnis in der welt sich auf mehrere schultern verteilen wird und iran und die shiiten sich nicht unterdrücken lassen werden wie die namibier oder die polen!
sollte der westen zu einer bedrohung werden solltest du dich auf benzinpreise von über 2 euro einrichten und deine frau merkel und ihre fashistischen konzerne werden dir deine grenzen schon aufzeigen!
als deutscher würde ich ganz ganz vorsichtig mit dem begriff faschismus sein!
überhaupt finde ich es sehr seltsam wenn der westen über humanismus und menschenrechten redet!
6miilionen tote juden
20 miillione tote sowyets
500000 tote zivilisten in hiroshima and nagasaki
vietnam massaker
guantanamo
abu gureib
lass die moral keule stecken,immer wenn ihr die macht hattet habt ihr es brutaller eingesetzt als alle anderen!deshalb habt ihr euren fortschritt!
nur die zeiten sind vorbei und inder chinesen und asiaten wollen auch urlaub machen und gut essen und sich bedienen lassen!der wohlstand der welt wird sich umverteilen---mehr nach osten weniger nach westen!
akzeptierst du das wirst du diese überhebliche art sein lassen und keine belehrungen machen bist du in der realität versuchst du den übermenschen rauszulassen kriegst du eine keule zurück!
ps:eure bahnhöffe und u bahnen sind ja echt nicht schön!
der letzte junky und asoziallen treff
frag mal den münchener rentner ob er sich sicher gefühlt hatte!


----------



## rheintram (Mar 5, 2008)

Ja schon gut, von den eigenen Kindern die der Iran auf die Minenfelder getrieben hat im Iran-Irak Krieg und den ganzen anderen Sauereien die ihr so treibt redest du nicht. Typisch.


----------



## Isek (Feb 13, 2005)

sarbaze tabarestan said:


> der wohlstand der welt wird sich umverteilen---mehr nach osten weniger nach westen!
> akzeptierst du das wirst du diese überhebliche art sein lassen und keine belehrungen machen bist du in der realität versuchst du den übermenschen rauszulassen kriegst du eine keule zurück!
> ps:eure bahnhöffe und u bahnen sind ja echt nicht schön!
> der letzte junky und asoziallen treff
> frag mal den münchener rentner ob er sich sicher gefühlt hatte!



1. Da du die Deutsch Sprache kannst darf man annehmen, dass du sehr stark von unserem Land profitiert hast oder sogar noch in Europa lebst (Ausbildung, Arbeit ect.). Daher relativieren sich deine Aussagen schon einmal gehörig! :lol:

2. Im Gegensatz zu den bescheidenen Anfängen des ÖPNV im Iran hat jede deutsche / europäische Großstadt eine Infrastruktur, von der eure Städte nur Träumen könnten. Also mal langsam: Es gibt alte dreckige Station in Europa - die sind so alt da wart ihr praktisch noch in Abrahams Wurstkessel..  

3. Nachdem viele meiner Arbeitskollegen aus dem Iran stammen und sogar meine Zahnärztin Perserin ist und allesamt sehr gerne hier in Europa leben nehme ich weiterhin an, dass das persische Volk durch seine lange und sehr eindrucksvolle kulturelle wie naturwissenschaftliche Tradition 
ein relativ gebildet ist. Der Iran hat nur ein Problem: Man kann dort seit geraumer Zeit nicht mehr leben!
Wenn es dir ja trotzdem so gut da gefällt, dann alles gut in deiner alten und neuen Heimat. :cheers:


----------



## Kame (Jan 13, 2007)

Der Westen droht dem Iran mit einem Angriff, weil er Angst vor Irans Atombombe hat.
Der Iran will eine Atombombe bauen, weil er Angst vor einem Angriff des Westens hat.
Und jetzt seid ihr anscheinend beide davon überzeugt, dass eure Seite - und nur eure Seite - im Recht ist, und versucht das irgendwie zu begründen. :applause:
Und ab der 2. Seite wird's dann ja echt ganz peinlich, was die "Argumente" angeht... hno:

---

Aber mal davon abgesehen: Nice pictures!


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

rheintram said:


> Ja schon gut, von den eigenen Kindern die der Iran auf die Minenfelder getrieben hat im Iran-Irak Krieg und den ganzen anderen Sauereien die ihr so treibt redest du nicht. Typisch.


getrieben wurdens sie nur von ihrere ehre und ihrem stolz!aus meiner familie sind drei 17 jährige ums leben gekommen--vergasst durch deutsche chemikalien--und amerikanischen sattelitenbilder die der damalige retter der säkularen welt ein gewisser saddamm hussein eingesetzt hat!
damals wurde uns der krieg auf erzwungen und ich hasse krieg!ich würde auch lieber kinder auf spielplätzen sehen anstellen mienefelder zu raümen --aber wenn unser land auf dem spiel steht sind wir bereit opfer zu bringen!
vergess nich auch deutschen haben mutig gekämpft und auch kinder waren bereit zu kämpfen in der schlacht von brlin!nur habt ihr den krieg begonnen!wir nicht!deshalb sind wir nicht besetzt ihr wahrt es bis 1990!
wie wäre es mit entschädigungszahlungen an kurdische und iranische gasopfer!ihr köntet vieleicht ein paar u bahnstationen bauen!


----------



## rheintram (Mar 5, 2008)

Ich denke das Ganze hat hier keinen Sinn. Also lasst uns ein paar Fotos von der U-Bahn Teheran anschauen.


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

Isek said:


> 1. Da du die Deutsch Sprache kannst darf man annehmen, dass du sehr stark von unserem Land profitiert hast oder sogar noch in Europa lebst (Ausbildung, Arbeit ect.). Daher relativieren sich deine Aussagen schon einmal gehörig! :lol:
> 
> 2. Im Gegensatz zu den bescheidenen Anfängen des ÖPNV im Iran hat jede deutsche / europäische Großstadt eine Infrastruktur, von der eure Städte nur Träumen könnten. Also mal langsam: Es gibt alte dreckige Station in Europa - die sind so alt da wart ihr praktisch noch in Abrahams Wurstkessel..
> 
> ...


1gerade deshalb ,weil ich in deutschland lebe oder besser gelebt habe, macht mich doch zu einem ernstzunehmenderen gesprächspartner---ich kenne deutschland und insbesondere köln wie wenige--ihr seid auf dem absteigenden ast --da ihr demographisch gesehen bald ein sehr altes volk sein wird und eure renten nicht mehr sicher sind!wir sind eines der jüngsten völker der welt--mit ernormen gas und ölreserven und einer sehr gebildeten jugend--und einer kultur die ihre alten nicht in altenheime steck sonder sie um rat bittet und ehrt!glaub mir in 20 jahren werden wir auf dem selben stand wie ihr sein--und ihr werded damit beschäftigtsein eure alten die ihr in altenheime gepfercht habt zu beruhigen!
2.ist etwas was man in 15 jahren aufholt
3.ich empfehle dir mal in den iran zu reisen um zu gucken ob man da leben kann--leben bedeuted ja nicht flatrate saufen and gangbang orgien oder?
und sowas wie das persische volk gibt es nicht nur das iranische!red mal lieber mit iranerndie in ihr land einreisen als mit shah anhängern oder ex kommunisten!
ps;bin schon auf dem weg in den iran!


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

lets not get too much into politics and what will happen if ....


----------



## Augusto (Mar 3, 2005)

I agree, let's refocus on the subject. 
LosAngelesMetroBoy, I respect your opinion but I was just trying to say that it's not the right place to express it. In my opinion it's quite boring when you realize than the words "Iran", "Israel", "Korea-Japan" or may be "Mexico-US" will always trigger the same kind of post..


----------



## Peloso (May 17, 2006)

Augusto said:


> That's sad. It seems that it's impossible to keep focused on the subject when it's about some countries.


Said this way, it sounds like it's those countries' fault... no, it's always the fault of brainless drones from that same place we all know about.


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

no hatred please lets enjoy development of a 3rd world country


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

^^ I don't think Iran is really a 3rd world country. Some of the places and facilities in Iran are more advanced than the ones in U.S. or Canada.


----------



## jeffyl00b (Jan 31, 2008)

I completely agree with what is he saying and he makes a terrific point. While the gov't of Iran is catagorically the #1 state sponsor or terrorist groups(and not's let go off and fight about what is a terror group versus "legit" group) in the world, every picture I see shows normal people in cosmopolitan settings. And the girls are gorgeous apparently.

He's talking about the dicotomy there. It's a compliment mixed with a sadness at the same time. He's not making a flaming insult like you would find people doing on any type of Israeli thread. That is all.
Here's hoping that Iran frees itself of this sillyness and moves forward. That is what. It appears it would be as sad a travesty if the country brought war on itself as Europe did 70 years ago.

That, I'm hoping at least, was the major point. I see nothing bad, insulting, or flaming about the post.

Have they ever found any artifacts or anything old or interesting while digging these tunnels?


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

every action brings a reaction!
iran was on its way into a democracy when the cia overthrew mossadeq(who wanted independence and nationalize our oil and not let it steal by the west)!
like they did with salvador allende!
but i as an young iranian wants a independent iran with goodrelations to its neighbours and other countrys--but the usa is is no position topromote peace and democarcy!
if it is about democracy why nobody is talkingabout saudi arabia!
3/4 of the highjackers 9.11 were saudis!women are even not allowed to drive!
so obviously its not about democraty its about interests!
and usa has no interest in a strong iran and independent iran!
usa has even used atomic bombs!
its the usa who the people have to fear doing crazy stuff!


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

^^agree!!


----------



## Augusto (Mar 3, 2005)

jeffyl00b said:


> I completely agree with what is he saying and he makes a terrific point. While the gov't of Iran is catagorically the #1 state sponsor or terrorist groups(and not's let go off and fight about what is a terror group versus "legit" group) in the world, every picture I see shows normal people in cosmopolitan settings. And the girls are gorgeous apparently.


You're unfair with the U.S. As a state sponsor of terrorist groups or "Rogue states" they deserve the first place. But wathever.. 


jeffyl00b said:


> Have they ever found any artifacts or anything old or interesting while digging these tunnels?


I guess they have not as Tehran is a very young city. But it should not be the same In historical cities of Esfahan and Shiraz where they are digging tunnels for underground LRT.


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

MEED: Tehran metro funding admirable 
PRESS TV | November 10, 2008

Tehran has successfully attracted investment by its local private sector to finance infrastructure plans especially in the transportation sector. Tehran, the largest city in the Middle East, faces big traffic problems and the development of the existing inadequate metro network is a priority for the Iranian government. Iran has been obliged to draw local investment into the projects because of a shortage of foreign investment, the Middle East Economic Digest (MEED) said. 

MEED is a 50-year-old London based business intelligence tool, providing analysis and commentary on Middle Eastern markets, companies and projects. According to MEED, considering foreign bank's reluctance to invest in Tehran's metro project, Iran's ability to attract the local private sector to back the expansion of Tehran's subway is admirable. 

A pilot plan that the government started this year to lessen the financial weight of the project, has boosted hopes to expand the subway system of Tehran. Under the scheme, the Government buys land and sells it to companies at discounted prices. The contractors can develop the land as they wish but they need to include a metro station into the work and agree to share profits from their project on a short-term basis. Tehran's urban centers spread over a distance of about 200 km. 

Along with extension work on the Tehran metro, six metro other metro projects are being built at Esfahan, Mashhad, Karaj, Tabriz, Shiraz and Ahwaz. In total, 172 extra kilometers will be built in Tehran between now and 2012 and over 380 kilometers in the other cities. All these work sites are ongoing at present


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

LosAngelesMetroBoy said:


> This thread is a split for me, as a US Soldier serving in Iraq, i see iran as a destabalizing force in the reigon and a bigger threat than anything else. I also see my beleif on the faces of the iraqis i work with on a daily basis.
> 
> But outside the political realm the people of iran are nice people. Ive never had a problem with them except that im american, and theres a completly insane animosity towards the US that ive seen. However the people and the city of Tehran look beautifil (much better than sand infested -OPSEC- im in now). THe Metro is wonderfull and i wish more Petrol dollars were spent backing systems like this both in Iran and the US than systems that destory massive amounts of life and property. But since that wont happen, good luck on ya and hope i never have to fight Hagi in these stations. M4 bullets do such damage to murals, which was fun in 04 but gets old by 08.


I'm not a fan at all of Iran but even I know not to bring the war into this thread. This thread is about the Tehran Metro, located under the Subways and Urban Transport System subforum. Can you try to separate the two issues, regardless of your personal experience as a soldier?


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

sarbaze tabarestan said:


> MEED: Tehran metro funding admirable
> PRESS TV | November 10, 2008
> 
> Tehran has successfully attracted investment by its local private sector to finance infrastructure plans especially in the transportation sector. Tehran, the largest city in the Middle East, faces big traffic problems and the development of the existing inadequate metro network is a priority for the Iranian government. Iran has been obliged to draw local investment into the projects because of a shortage of foreign investment, the Middle East Economic Digest (MEED) said.
> ...


Very good news ST. Thanks


----------



## mike7743 (Oct 23, 2007)

women only trains?

are you kidding me?

what in the world...


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

^^ Not women only trains, only the first cabin of Tehran's metro is for women whom prefer not to be mixed with men in crowded rush hour or other times. Other than the first one, the rest of each train is mix of both men & women.


----------



## LoverOfDubai (Jul 10, 2007)

The Dubai Metro will have a similar car. In the Dubai Metro thread, many people have a similar reaction as mike7743. They think that if there is a women-only car, then all other cars are men only. Of course, that is not the case.


----------



## Gag Halfrunt (Jun 25, 2006)

From Wikipedia:


> Women-only passenger cars ... are railway or subway cars on which men are not allowed. They are offered on some Japanese train lines. Egypt, India, Taiwan, Brazil, Mexico (at certain times of day), Belarus and the Philippines also offer women-only train cars, while passengers in some other countries have demanded their introduction. Such cars are slated to be introduced in Seoul, South Korea in 2008. In Japan, the special cars were introduced to combat lewd conduct, particularly groping (chikan).


----------



## eL yOrSh (Jul 22, 2008)

sarbaze tabarestan said:


> in iran if a woman wants to travel with man its ok!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in mexico city they have cars for women (the metro), to avoid the harassment,


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

thanx


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

They have what is known as a 'Ladies compartment' in all Bombay (Mumbai) suburban railway trains.


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

thanx again


----------



## Dinuś (Aug 17, 2006)

MarcVD said:


> On april 4th, 2009, I will be there to visit and judge by myself. Tehran,
> Shiraz, Isfahan, Yadz, Kerman, Bam, Mashhad are the places I will go to.
> Besides the metro construction sites, anything else worth visiting in the
> rail transportation area ? Things I should not miss ?
> ...


No worries mate, I was there 3 years ago and it things were rather easy-going, I was taking pictures of train, metro and bus stations and no one minded it. Iranians are friendly and if it happens that taking pictures is foribedden somewhere tell will tell you it.


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

OK guys, thanks to all who replied. It's true that I will be there with a guide
most of the time - I suppose he will avoid me most of the mistakes. Geez,
still 4 months to go, I just can't wait : all the way from Brussels to Tehran
by rail, what a dream for a train enthusiast ! If I get back with nice pictures,
you sure will see them here !

Marc.


----------



## Andrew (Sep 11, 2002)

MarcVD said:


> OK guys, thanks to all who replied. It's true that I will be there with a guide
> most of the time - I suppose he will avoid me most of the mistakes. Geez,
> still 4 months to go, I just can't wait : all the way from Brussels to Tehran
> by rail, what a dream for a train enthusiast ! If I get back with nice pictures,
> ...


WOW! That's quite a journey!


----------



## hoosier (Apr 11, 2007)

I didn't even know you could travel from Brussels to Tehran by train! That is cool!


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

Well, it's not that difficult, from Brussels to Istanbul, various routes can be
used, and then from Istanbul to Teheran on the weekly Trans-Asia-Express.
In the past you could also have done it through Moscow, but the war between Armenia and Azerbaijan has severed the route.
If you like long haul rail travel, be sure to have a look at the excellent web site www.seat61.com .


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

^^ Hi Marc,

In order to get an idea of how Tehran is and choose from the sites that you might like to visit check out my huge phot thread about Tehran in my signature, below is also a link to it 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=351718



plottigat said:


> Great pics! Thanks!
> I like the way this thread is changing the media-driven idea I had about Tehran


Hi Plottigat,

You are welcome to look at my Tehran Thread pictures in my signature or refer to the link below to see the city pix 



plottigat said:


> Great pics! Thanks!
> I like the way this thread is changing the media-driven idea I had about Tehran


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=351718


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Tehran's Subway expansion to the North of the City










Subway Station


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

yeah it goes to tajrish!


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

^^ commuting will be much easier when it stretches to Northern Tehran. How are u doing S.T., you haven't been posting in the Tehran thread for a while?


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

they had banned me for 10 days!:bash:
but iam back!:lol::cheers:


----------



## Dinuś (Aug 17, 2006)

When is the subway expected to reach Tajrish square?


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

ریل گذاری فاز یک توسعه شرقی *خط دو مترو از ایستگاه دانشگاه علم و صنعت تا بلوار پروین *در منطقه تهرانپارس به طول سه کیلومتر عصر امروز با حضور دکتر قالیباف شهردار تهران به پایان رسید.
these rea pics fromextension of line 2 from elmo sanat university in the east to bulvar parvin!


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

sarbaze tabarestan said:


> they had banned me for 10 days!:bash:
> but iam back!:lol::cheers:



Why did they ban you? But I'm glad u're back.


----------



## Augusto (Mar 3, 2005)

sarbaze tabarestan are you sure those pics have been taken in Tajrish? Because a friend of mine have been to Tajrish last week and he told me that no activity could be seen from the surface. 
btw Tajrish is higher than Mirdamad. What is the gradient of the steepest stretch of the new section?


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

yes u are right iwas wrong!




خطوط- همشهری آنلاین:
عمليات ريل*گذاري ادامه خط يک مترو تهران حد فاصل ايستگاه *ميرداماد تا ايستگاه قيطريه *روز پنجشنبه 14 آذر آغاز شد.
به گزارش ايرنا، عمليات ريل*گذاري مسير تجريش از طرح توسعه شمالي خط يک، در دومسير رفت و برگشت از ايستگاه شهيد حقاني تا ايستگاه قيطريه به طول شش هزار و 200 متر انجام مي*شود.
extension from line from frommirdamad -qeitaryeh
but one question isnt qeytarieh the most nothern partof the city?


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

but here it say to tajrish!
گزارش تصویری/ آغاز بکار عملیات ریل گذاری خط مترو *میرداماد تا تجریش *-1 
مراسم آغاز بکار عملیات ریل گذاری خط مترو میرداماد تا تجریش صبح امروز با حضور دکتر قالیباف شهردار تهران برگزار شد


----------



## batman08 (Sep 28, 2008)

Plan for Expansion of Line 1 Towards Tajrish :


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

^^ Thnaks but there is no Gheytariyeh here in the map?


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

*some news about iran sunways and metros*

currently 6 cities are getting metro lines
*ahwaz
tabriz 
mashad
isfahan
shiraz
karaj*
tehran is getting8or9 lines
line 1.2.3.4.5 7are under construction or in use

and now theer are plans for a subway 
in qom
and kermanshah!this will bring the cities nwich will have acces to metro or subway to9!


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

alitezar said:


> Tehran's Subway expansion to the North of the City
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's funny that the pictures come from the 'Fars' news agency. Fars sounds awfully similar to 'farce' - and I'm quite sure the news agency wouldn't want to be associated with that.


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

*two more stations for line nr2 in tehran*

next week tehrans metro map will add two stations:banana::banana:


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

^^ Very cool, where exactly will they be and how is the extension of line 1 going?


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

alitezar said:


> ^^ Very cool, where exactly will they be and how is the extension of line 1 going?


 will be the east to tehran pars!extension is going on of line1!and line nr 4 will be completed in 1 year!i want the line nr 3 to proced more!


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

^^ Thanks 



rheintram said:


> Deine Beleidigungen kannst du dir sparen. Abgesehen davon geht es nicht darum was der Westen will. Ich persönlich glaube kaum, dass die Mehrheit der IranerInnen unter diesem klerikalfaschistischen Regime leben will. Und völlig unabhängig davon: Sollte der Iran zu einer Bedrohung des Westens werden, dann wird Iran die Konsequenzen spüren.
> 
> Now back to Tehran's Metro system. Some of the trains look rather old, were they already shipped before completion of the system and if so when were they constructed?


^^ I apologize for not answering ur message since I just didn't notice the English Part 

Yes the old trains were the trains that started running when metro started and after about 4 years they added the new trains. You can still see some old trains here and there but majority are new...


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Subway
































































Women only wagons are in the front and end of the train for women who prefer more privacy, or are more religous plus it's great for crazy Tehran rush hours

by Natalia Casado


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

*inauguration of two new stations shahid bagheri and tehran pars*


----------



## jserradell (Jan 6, 2004)

Hello
I would like to know in what line are this two stations? I can not find them in any map?
By the way, what does it mean "shahid"

Thank you very much.
Is it possible to find a decent map with all the future lines and stations names?


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

these are station at the east of line nr2!
shahid means martyrer!mostly it is a term for soldiers who died in the iraq iran war or in a strugle for islam!
this is a map for orientation!


----------



## jserradell (Jan 6, 2004)

So there are two more stations east of Elm o Sanat University?

Do you know the length of this new section?

Thank you very much!

And thanks for explain the meaning of Shahid. 
Tehran metro is a very nice one!


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

jserradell said:


> So there are two more stations east of Elm o Sanat University?
> 
> Do you know the length of this new section?
> 
> ...


i think it is 3 kilometers!but not sure!
yes two stations east of elm o sanat!and next month some stations of the line 1 etension into the north will open!
u are welcome!maybe some day u can visit my country!


----------



## musa90 (Mar 16, 2007)

Wow, I thought Iran was a very backward country!

But their metro is so many times better then that of my city (Amsterdam) hno:


----------



## jserradell (Jan 6, 2004)

Thank you very much sarbaze!

Well, I hope I can visit Iran in the future. It looks very nice.


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

The future plan of Tehran subway with all lines. Right now red, blue and green lines and a portion of orange one are operating.

It totally sucks since Northern Tehran (the pink area) is not getting much subway coverage and there is horrible traffic in that area especially in Vali Asr ave to the west of end of line 1 and in Niavaran to the east of line 1's end


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

nice pix alitezar
thanx man:cheers:


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

The map above shows the future metro system. Have yu guys the actual oficial map?


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

*add two station at the east and u got the actual map*


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

tehran will get 6 new stations next month line 1.4 and 5 get new stations!


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

sarbaze tabarestan said:


> nice pix alitezar
> thanx man:cheers:



You're very welcome


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

> add two station at the east and u got the actual map


Add to which line? the 2 or 4?


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

^^ I think it is line 4

ST please correct me if I am wrong?


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

no bro !its line 2 after elmo sanat!

there will be great news till april!line 1 extension will go ahead!3 stations add there!line 5 and 4 also getnew stations!


----------



## Libra (Jun 3, 2006)

I think it was line two. On the previous page he said it was line 2.


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Art Street Festival in Tehran's Subway


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

line nr 5 has get a new station


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

*garmdareh station line nr 5*

in april tehran will have 110 kilometer of metro system


----------



## jserradell (Jan 6, 2004)

But... I thought this station was already opened some years ago!!

In all Teheran metro maps there is a Garmdareh station in Line 5 between Atmosfer and Vardavard...

So, is this a new station? Maybe a rebuilt station?
Could you explain this, please?

Thank you veryu much

By the way, the Teheran official metro web map do not show the new stations on line 2: Shahid Bagheri and Tehran pars...


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

they probably lied:lol::lol::lol:dont believe anything in iran before u didnt see it with your own eyes


----------



## batman08 (Sep 28, 2008)

Any more pics from mew stantions on line 2 ?


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

^^ I have not found any yet, as soon as I find them I'll post them


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Some of Tehran Subway Artwork, Trains & Stations

from Picasa & By Farshad Palideh














































Tehran's Subway Sign


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

some Artworks in Station

from tehran Metro website


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Tickets, there are daily, weekly, monthly and seasonal passes too


----------



## C-Carter (Dec 14, 2008)

beautiful stations! and trains, what is the price of one way ticket?


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

^^ Thanks. Actually the coolest thing is that Tehran’s Metro ticket prices are the lowest in Iran. House and apartment prices in Tehran are so high and start from $150,000 US in regular areas to over $8 Million US in upscale areas. Overall it’s expensive to live in Tehran. As for clothes it’s the same thing as well as other appliances but subway is so cheap which is such a treat for foreign visitors to Tehran too:

Below are ticket prices of Tehran Metro converted to $US:

One way ticket: 12 cents
Two- Trip tickets: 23 cents
10- Trips ticket: $1 US
Daily Pass: 40 cents
3 Day Pass: 80 cents
Weekly pass: $1.50 US
Monthly Pass: $4.50 US
Seasonal Pass: $11 US
Half Year Pass: $18 US
Annual Pass: $28 US

Aren’t you guys jealous :lol:

Even Tehranis can’t believe how cheap it is. The subway service and conditions are very good and yet so cheap. It should be recorded in the Guinness Book of Records as one of the best subways and yet so cheap


----------



## LoverOfDubai (Jul 10, 2007)

That sounds great!

How long have these prices been set?


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

^^ I think since the start of metro they have been in that range and have not gone up that much


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

My God Iranian people are beautiful

Oh, and the trains are hot too


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

what's the tehranian metro sign suppose to represent? I looked at it for longer time but I have really no clue.

http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g320/alitezar/Hi/99799484d4PNLYbaDSC_4889.jpg


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

^^ I have no clue neither, It's a stupid sign :?



city_thing said:


> My God Iranian people are beautiful
> 
> Oh, and the trains are hot too


Thank you


----------



## 2co2co (Apr 8, 2008)

I had no idea what things are like in Tehran, but it seems like the standard (cleanness etc) is at first class or at least almost first class! (oh and in Iran's foe USA, the NY Subway is....eh...)


----------



## DorianDr (Mar 31, 2009)

WOW , some stations are just awesome


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

^^ Thank you all for your kind comments


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Pix by Fred

Non-alcoholic beer adds in Tehran subway


----------



## Andrew (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ Haha that's clever!


----------



## salaverryo (Apr 3, 2008)

Why is it that Iranians don't shave? Is there a ban on razor blades? :dunno:


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

^^ In Iran there are people who shave and people who don't, like any where else in the world.


----------



## Herbicide (Feb 16, 2006)

^^ Just the fashion in the middle east. Maybe they think it looks more manly. :dunno:


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Tehran's Metro Suburban Line connecting Tehran to its huge suburb of 3 Million people, the city of Karaj in the west. This is line 5 of Tehran's Metro.


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

do you call that line metro or suburban rail in Tehran?


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

^^ It's still called Tehran Metro since it covers west of Tehran and goes to the suburb city of Karaj at the end of line 5 (Green Line)


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Tehran Subway

by Behrooz


----------



## merepekje (Apr 23, 2009)

mike7743 said:


> women only trains?
> 
> are you kidding me?
> 
> what in the world...


finally, welcome to the real world! where have you been lately?


----------



## merepekje (Apr 23, 2009)

fantastic, fantastic system.

been on some of world's best known metro systems (london, new york, barcelona, etc.) and tehran's is really clean, modern and simply good-looking with none of that grime and grafitti. :rock:


----------



## merepekje (Apr 23, 2009)

salaverryo said:


> Why is it that Iranians don't shave? Is there a ban on razor blades? :dunno:


is it wrong not to shave? i can't believe what kind of a question is this! since when hygiene is the topic of this thread?


----------



## merepekje (Apr 23, 2009)

sorry for the multiple posts, sarbaze tabarestan.

i just cannot bear keeping quiet over some REALLY stupid (like duh!) and even preposterous politically-motivated comments in a thread discussing the marvels of an iranian subway system.


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

alitezar said:


> Pix by Fred
> 
> Non-alcoholic beer adds in Tehran subway



Cool Idea.


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

^^ Yes, I think it's very interesteing 



merepekje said:


> fantastic, fantastic system.
> 
> been on some of world's best known metro systems (london, new york, barcelona, etc.) and tehran's is really clean, modern and simply good-looking with none of that grime and grafitti. :rock:


Thank you


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

Why didn't they actually build on the second line, they could extend the second line but instead they added a new line (line 5) and made people to change from line 2 to line 5 in order to go to western Tehran.


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

^^ I have no idea why, maybe they did not want to have one line stretch too long since I have seen it in other subway lines in other countries. 

Does anyone know why they don't extend one line and merge it with other ones?


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Very cool 

Tehran's Line 1 (Red Line) is extending 3 station to the North- Midramad, Shariati & Gholhak stations, which fall into Northern Tehran region and this helps people who live in North of the city to connect easier to the Central and other areas.


----------



## Herbicide (Feb 16, 2006)

^^
Great extension! Love the new style of signage!


merepekje said:


> is it wrong not to shave? i can't believe what kind of a question is this! since when hygiene is the topic of this thread?


Shaving or not is not really about personal hygene, its about personal presentation and therefore a fashion issue. Different countries and regions have different tendencies when it comes to mens shaving habits and the reasons are many. Where I am almost equal amounts of men choose to shave and not shave. But this is totally off topic.


----------



## vatse (Apr 17, 2009)

Messi said:


> Why didn't they actually build on the second line, they could extend the second line but instead they added a new line (line 5) and made people to change from line 2 to line 5 in order to go to western Tehran.


Line 5 is planned and used as a suburban railway. With longer and higher trains (double deckers) with more capacity which are not suitable for other metro lines (stations are shorter, tunnels not so high). And the power supply is also diffent from other lines. Possibly it was more cost effective to build a ordinary suburban line with longer distances and lower frequency for this very important strech between Karaj and Tehran and ordinary metro lines for other lines inside of Tehran.


----------



## batman08 (Sep 28, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONs! The new stantions look very modern. Does anubody have photo on Shariati stantion?


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

^^ Thank you,

I just found these 2 new pix too 





















vatse said:


> Line 5 is planned and used as a suburban railway. With longer and higher trains (double deckers) with more capacity which are not suitable for other metro lines (stations are shorter, tunnels not so high). And the power supply is also diffent from other lines. Possibly it was more cost effective to build a ordinary suburban line with longer distances and lower frequency for this very important strech between Karaj and Tehran and ordinary metro lines for other lines inside of Tehran.


Thank you so much for the info


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

well it makes sense now why they decided to build it that way. So the double decker is LINE 5... Thank you for the infomation.


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

*Subway Reaches Two Historical, Crowded Squares - Tehran Municipality*










Another part of the fourth line of Tehran subway was inaugurated on Monday in the presence of Mohsen Hashemi, managing director of Tehran and Suburbs Subway Company, and company staff. The new part extends from Ferdowsi square to Enqelab square.
SAMA reported that on Saturday, May 30, another part of the fourth line from Enqelab and Pirouzi avenues will be inaugurated in presence of Tehran mayor, Mohammad Bagher Ghalibaf, and a group of civil and military officials.
The first phase of the fourth subway line from Ebn Sina square to Ferdowsi square was opened in late April with three stations at Darvazeh Shemiran, Darvazeh Dowlat and Ferdowsi square. Shohada station of the second phase had been made operational late last year.
Due to the presence of major educational and cultural institutions (like Tehran and Amir Kabir universities) in the area of Enqelab square and population density around Shohada square as well as Pirouzi and 17 Shahrivar avenues, the new lines will carry a lot of passengers and will play a very important role in reducing traffic jam.


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

*Enghelab Sqaure metro station has opened*

Damn ugly name, but at least it's just a name.





































The mayor's visit to see line 4's progress


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

More of Enghelab station


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

*First New Train Joins Tehran Subway - Tehran Municipality*










Managing director of Tehran and Suburbs Subway Operations Company announced that the first new train with 17 cars will join Tehran subway in a month and 27 new trains will follow before the end of the current Iranian calendar year (started March 21, 2009).

SAMA quoted Rabiei as saying that one of the new trains is now at the port and will reach Tehran in a month and then 2-3 trains will be added per month until the end of the current year.
The official stated that 51 cars and 38 locomotives are to arrive to join the fifth subway line and render better services to citizens.


----------



## yin_yang (May 29, 2006)

NICE! Those are the ones we are hoping to get in Toronto, once our bureaucrats funnel enough money to friends and business contacts.


----------



## Herbicide (Feb 16, 2006)

Is there a station between Ferdosi Sq and Enghelab Sq at Daneshjoo Park and the National Theatre at the Vali Asr intersection?


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

^^ Yes. There's one at Ferdowsi sq that opened in April and the new one (Enghelab sq) has opened recently


----------



## Herbicide (Feb 16, 2006)

^^ No I mean at the National Theatre on Vali Asr at Daneshjoo Park. There should be one there no? Thats quite an important and busy spot right? Ferdowsi Sq and Enghelab Sq are quite far apart for consecutive stations and that is the spot as far as I understand that lines 3 and 4 will intersect.


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

I doubt there will be any station there. I mean, why would they build two stations first and built another between them when the line 4 already operation between the 2 points?


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Actually wait... If where the yellow (4) and blue line intersect eachother is Azadi station, then the intersection point of the yellow and pink line must be Enghelab sq, so there are 2 more stations between the purple and pink line in the yellow line (4) which are Ferdosi sq station and a new station which you are suggesting.


----------



## Herbicide (Feb 16, 2006)

It could be that they build the line first and then add some stations later as they have done before. Where line 7 (pink) intersects with line 4 (yellow) is at the Nevvab-Azadi junction, not Enghelab, the next one is Enghelab, then between Enghelab and Daneshjoo Park there is another one serving The Univrsity of Tehran. Between Daneshjoo and Ferdowsi there is yet another at the junction with Hafez avenue where the TUSRC office and control centre is.


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

*Subway to Reach Qeitariyeh by 20th of September - Tehran Municipality* 










Managing director of Tehran and Suburbs Subway Company announced that Mirdamad, Shariati, and Qolhak stations have been officially inaugurated and accept passengers between 11:00 and 16:00 local time. They will start full operations on July 6.

Hashemi was quoted by SAMA as saying that Qeitariyeh station will be inaugurated by Sept. 20.

“Qeitariyeh station is located at the junction of Dr. Shariati and Pol-e Rumi and is currently undergoing final operations,” he added.
Hashemi noted that Qeitariyeh station is of high importance due to a huge plan which is being carried out in the vicinity and a civil defense plan and will greatly help people in Shemiranat.


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

^^ That is great news


----------



## batman08 (Sep 28, 2008)

Shapoor said:


>


Is that stantion on Tehran City Theater or not ?


----------



## jserradell (Jan 6, 2004)

Please can anyone correct the map?
I know it is geographically incorrect and that there are some spelling errors. I would like to know if there are more stations, specially on line 4.
Can anyone write the name of all the stations of line 4 from west to east please?
Thank you
http://yfrog.com/emteheran4g


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

It is Azadi- Meydane Enghelab- Ferdowsi- Darvazeh Dowlat- Darvazeh Shemiran- Maydane Shohada

I hope this helps

Did u make this map? is so that is excellent. Thank you


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

batman08 said:


> Is that stantion on Tehran City Theater or not ?


It is close to the city theatre but it's not the station they are building there. University of Tehran is located at this station, which is very important


----------



## jserradell (Jan 6, 2004)

Thank you alitezar.

But, one more question, please: is the section between Azadi and Meydane Enghelab on line 4 under construction or it is already built and operational?
So there are 5 or 6 stations on Line 4 (yellow)?

Yes, I made the map and I will post it again when you answer the question.
And congratulations for your magnific metro!

By the way, did you find some errors in the map? Please let me know...


----------



## amirtaheri (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey, because of the fantasy network maps thread located in the Subways forum, I decided to draw a network map for the Tehran Metro. I'm not sure how accurate the spellings are of some of the station, or how up to date it is, but if anybody would like to let me know, that'd be great.


----------



## amirtaheri (Nov 22, 2007)

I also hope you will forgive the fact that I used the London Underground map as a basis for creating this map. My apologies if it offends anybody, but having grown up with the London Underground map drawn by Beck, this method seems more intuitive to me, plus rather aesthetically pleasing!  Now all that is needed are a few more lines and it'll look quite good


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

^^ That's a great map. Thank you 



jserradell said:


> Thank you alitezar.
> 
> But, one more question, please: is the section between Azadi and Meydane Enghelab on line 4 under construction or it is already built and operational?
> So there are 5 or 6 stations on Line 4 (yellow)?
> ...


Hi,

I apologize to reply back so late- yes, your map is correct, the dotted line on line 4 is correct since the Azadi- Enghelab metro line is not completed yet.

Also thanks for your kind comment


----------



## batman08 (Sep 28, 2008)

New stantions are very modern  Where can I see photos of all stantions ?


----------



## jserradell (Jan 6, 2004)

This is my map:











If you find errors, please, let me know
thank you very much for your help.


----------



## amirtaheri (Nov 22, 2007)

jserradell said:


> This is my map:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Out of interest, what program did you use to draw your map? I used Adobe Illustrator and that was fantastic.

Also, does anybody know when the extensions to Line 4 will be completed and how far along is the development of the other lines?


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

jserradell said:


> This is my map:
> 
> If you find errors, please, let me know
> thank you very much for your help.


It looks great to me. Very good job :applause:


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

by B


----------



## metro-world (Aug 22, 2008)

*line 5 openings*

nice photos of this growing metro.
I like to get the exact opening dates of line 5 stations - first only 3 and now a lot more.
also line 2 opening dates and secions.

one photo shows at the platform wall to stairs a map of the planned system
do you can post a photo of such a map, please?


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

I think connecting the line 4 with the Azadi station of line 2 would make sense. According to that map the distance isn't that large but how is it in reality?


----------



## Peloso (May 17, 2006)

Beautiful stations and very orderly and clean too. Nothing like the wretched metro stations we have in Milan or Rome.


----------



## jserradell (Jan 6, 2004)

I use the Paint. It is very easy to use...

By the way, after the last openings, can anyone write please the exact length of the Tehran metro system?

Thank you


----------



## batman08 (Sep 28, 2008)

I can't understand how many stantions are in opereting after Ferdowsi and what are they names? 
What is the statys of line 3 and 7 and when will be open first stantions on this lines?


----------



## amirtaheri (Nov 22, 2007)

Given the recent events in Iran, have the authorities close the Tehran Metro this past week or so?


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

really cool :cheers:


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Thank you all for the kind comments 




amirtaheri said:


> Given the recent events in Iran, have the authorities close the Tehran Metro this past week or so?


No, it's operating..


----------



## greg_christine (Jan 25, 2004)

Does anyone have photos of progress on the Tehran monorail line?

The website for International Kish Control Mechanic Co. features a photo of columns being erected in Tehran.









They also show construction progress for a monorail line in Mashad with a train photo-shopped into the photo.









The also describe a monorail project in Qom.

http://www.kishcm.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=54&Itemid=59


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

^ Tehran monorail is a cancelled project.

M3 station close to Azadi cinema

















Taken by myself.


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

How long is the Tehran Metro currently?


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Chilenofuturista said:


> How long is the Tehran Metro currently?


114 km as of September 2010 (Before the Western expansion of line 4).

*New trains will join the fleet in Winter 2011.*
- 6 double decker trains (30 wagons) will be added to the suburban line 5 by the end of the Iranian year (March 2011).
- 2 inner city trains will join the fleet each month after March 2011.
- 1 double decker train and 6 wagons will join the suburban line each month after March 2011.
- By March 2012, the daily ridership should increase to 3 million passengers.
http://www.tehranmetro.com/News.aspx?pid=26&cid=46&iid=402 (In Persian)


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

8 January 2011 - Cold test of Enghelab-Azadi (line 4).


























































































http://www.tehransama.ir/newsdetail.aspx?NewsID=934715


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

http://shahr.ir/ViewPic.aspx?IDG=1531


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

^^
Thank you so much for the information Shapoor.  


kay:


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

^ You're welcome.

The Enghelab-Azadi expansion of line 4 will be ready by 1 February 2011. 5 stations will be inaugurated, this will add 6km to the total length of Tehran metro. Further expansion of line 4 between Azadi and Ekbatan, Gheytarieh to Tajrish (line1), Haram Motahar to Kahrizak (line 10) will be done by June 2011.

Source: http://www.hamshahri.net/news-125278.aspx (In Persian)


----------



## batman08 (Sep 28, 2008)

Great news - glad you will soon find new metro stations in Tehran.
I have a question, however - after the station Gheytarieh how many stations will have to Tajrish - 1 or 2, because the information on the various schemes is different?


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

It may depend on Tehran BRT, if it extends from Parkway to Tajrish Sq. as planned it's plausible that there won't be any station between Gheytarieh and Tajrish.


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Shahrake Gharb site - 10 January 2011








Taken by myself.


----------



## batman08 (Sep 28, 2008)

Until one year to the official website of Tehran Metro was published this map:








On it there are 7 stations under construction and falls so that when Gheytariyeh will have 2 more stations - will probably located on Ghods Sq.and Tajrish Sq.
Shapoor, you do nice pictures of construction sites of the stations, but can you do and pictures of the platforms of stations, especially those in Line 4?


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

batman08 said:


> Until one year to the official website of Tehran Metro was published this map:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X1 _is_ Tajrish station which has 49.1% progress according to this link. Y1 will be Tarjrish Square station which is currently in design process.

I can't. I don't travel anywhere on line 4.


----------



## Gzdvtz (Oct 25, 2009)

alitezar said:


>


lol, what is this? looks like a typical german beer can.



Herbicide said:


> The yellow seats are reserved for women only. The blue seats are for men or women. They have reserved the carriages at each end of the train for women only so that during any rush hour crush onboard, the women who choose to travel in the ladies carriages are not in any danger of being fondled or molested by a perv (at least not a male one). The train stops with these carriages opposite the corresponding colour-coded seating areas. Or at least that was how it was when I was there. Actually maybe its changed with the new line 4. Most of the seats seem to be yellow there, maybe to colour code the line yellow.


It looks like all seats of this stop are yellow http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=37484808&postcount=341


----------



## Herbicide (Feb 16, 2006)

Yes, as I said all the seats on line 4 stations are yellow anyway because the whole line has yellow colour codeing but the trains will still have the same women only carriages at each end and will be labeled as such.


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Some photos of line 3 and 7.










Beryanak station near Navvab.
















































































_mehrnews.com + tehransama.ir_


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Tehran metro's service locomotives.

Push-pull








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alcoalbe/5385457264/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alcoalbe/5385459856/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alcoalbe/5384863233/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alcoalbe/5385449174/in/photostream/

The older wagons. They're rarely seen these days.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alcoalbe/5384851859/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Herbicide (Feb 16, 2006)

Shapoor said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/alcoalbe/5384863233/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Wow thats not even electric. Maybe they are using this as a stop-gap temporary measure until another electric one is delivered.

The old metro trainsets are probably fully used at peak times and used for maintenance relief. They are not that old as far as metro trains go. I dont think they are languishing somewhere its just that there are alot less of them compared to the newer type.


----------



## Gag Halfrunt (Jun 25, 2006)

^^ The diesel locomotive was probably bought for use on maintenance trains or as a rescue locomotive in case the overhead power fails. Perhaps it was hauling a passenger train because an electric locomotive had broken down and there weren't any spares available.


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Azadi Square and Tohid stations have opened.












































http://www.irna.ir/Display.aspx?NID=030229496



























_tehransama.ir_


----------



## maniei (Sep 22, 2009)

^^great news. thanks for the update.

the station design looks ideal.
however the platforms seem to be too slim. I mean isnt that station right at the azadi square, and right next to the western bus terminal?
that station is most probably going to be highly frequented.


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

sarbaze tabarestan said:


> these are station at the east of line nr2!
> shahid means martyrer!mostly it is a term for soldiers who died in the iraq iran war or in a strugle for islam!
> this is a map for orientation!


struggle for islam? LOL? you mean iran, not islam


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

btw, does anybody have amap of how the metro will look in like 10 years? everyplace i go they put something diff i dunkno the final system route


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

The aero-dynamic model of metro is really modern.

I heard Karaj, the satellite town of Tehran, is planning a light rail system, is it true?


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

I heard there is an ambitious plant for greatly extending the metro. Beside the current 3 lines, more 5 lines are planned.

1)	Will line 1 be extended from Gheitarieh to Tajrish Square and from Haram-e-Mohtahar to Imam Khomeini Airport? 
2)	Will line 2 be extended from Farhangsara to further east?
3)	Will line 4 be extended from Enghelagb Square to Azadi?
4)	Will there be a new line 3 from Islamshahr to Lashgarak?
5)	Will there be a new line 6 from Bokharaei to Sadeghieh?
6)	Will there be a new line 7 from Yousef abad to Takhti Stadium?
7)	Will there be a new line 8? What will be the route?
8)	Will there be a new line 9? What will be the route?


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

New station added to line 4: Dr. Habibolah.



























http://www.mehrnews.com/fa/newsdetail.aspx?NewsID=1307819









http://www.tehransama.ir/newsdetail.aspx?NewsID=938363



















http://www.farsnews.com/imgrep.php?nn=9002191451


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Please try to answer these - 

1)	What is the target year of extending line 1, 2 & 4?
2)	What is the target year of opening line 3, 6, 7, 8 & 9?
3)	Left side, right side or both side, - which type of platforms are in most numbers in Tehran subway network?
4)	Elevated, ground level or underground, - which type of stations are in most numbers in Tehran subway network?
5)	Which are the highest and deepest stations of Tehran metro?
6)	Which is the busiest metro station?
7)	Which stations have interchange facility with suburban rail network?
8)	Where is/are the depot(s) of the subway network?


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Sorry Ashis Mitra but most of your questions can't be answered. Frankly Iranians aren't capable of publishing such data in accuracy like you'd see about a London tube station for example. There isn't much interest for metro stats inside Iran anyway.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

That's a shame. I really wish the Iranian people would take more interest in learning about and hypothesizing about the future of their metro systems. Such a great nation should take pride in its high-tech transportation networks.


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Recently I’ve confused between the metro & suburban train terms in Tehran.

www.subways.net and www.urbanrail.net says that the Karaj line is the suburban rail line, but wikipedia says that it is a metro. I totally get confused.

Which definition is true? Urban rail fans of Tehran please clear this.

My word is single decker vehicles are metro, & double decker vehicles are suburban train. Am I right?

My opinion is – 
1)	Line 1, 2 & 4 are truly metro, because it run mostly underground, use 3rd rail, and serve within Tehran City with multiple unit rail vehicles.
2)	Line 5 is suburban rail, because it run completely on surface, use overhead wire, and serve outside Tehran, connects Tehran with outer suburbs like Karaj with electric loco hauled trains.


----------



## maniei (Sep 22, 2009)

Ashis Mitra said:


> Recently I’ve confused between the metro & suburban train terms in Tehran.
> 
> www.subways.net and www.urbanrail.net says that the Karaj line is the suburban rail line, but wikipedia says that it is a metro. I totally get confused.
> 
> ...


yeah, I find that confusing as well, mostly because there is no other example for this kind of approach in the world. 
I'll try to explan it.

The Metro line 5 is a commuter rail line. It's a heavy-rail system different to the other Metro lines, but its organized just like the other lines.
This is where the confusion starts:


_So is the line 5 of Tehran Metro comparable to other commuter rail services, like the German S-Bahn for instance?_

No, the German S-Bahn is a sub-company of German national railways. 
Tehran line 5 is managed by the Tehran metro rail company.
This was decided already in the days where the master plan for Tehran metro was laid, in the 1970ies. They just decided for this approach back then.
In modern times where the metro was finally built, they built it in total accordance to the original master plan, and made no segregation between the metro and the commuter lines

_So are all kind of railway lines concerning Tehran managed by the Tehran metro rail company?_

No, there are other commuter rail lines for Tehran, managed by national railways, for example Tehran main railway station - Parand.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=397034&page=18

However there are 1-2 new commuter lines planned (in accordance to the metro master plan), that will be part of Tehran metro and organized just like line 5.

_Why do they use double-decker trains?_

Because they are needed capacity-wise.
The trains of line 5 are very long and have a very high frequency for heavy-rail, and still the demand is so high that they need double-deckers.

Of course single-deckers with a high amount of doors would be more comfortable and efficient.

_When line 5 has a high frequency almost like line 2, and the two share the the same continuous track, wouldnt it be easier and more comfortable to have one continuous line? _

It would be, but the system the way it is now is justified and right.
Line 5 is the one that leaves Tehran to Karaj, where the distances between the stations become bigger, and a higher speed is needed (rather than high acceleration inside the city), hence the use of heavy rail.


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

New trains, these are locally built:



















Interior details

















http://www.tehransama.ir/newsdetail.aspx?NewsID=938685









http://www.shahr.ir/ViewPic.aspx?IDG=1860


----------



## maniei (Sep 22, 2009)

WOW Great!

Tehran is in desperate need of rolling stock.
Its good to here that they are locally built.

So are these the new Metro trains, having a new painting?


----------



## Herbicide (Feb 16, 2006)

^^ Paint scheme doesnt match with the other trains


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

The Teheran Metro coloring scheme has inspired a song called "Black and Yellow" by Wiz Khalifa.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

maniei said:


> yeah, I find that confusing as well, mostly because there is no other example for this kind of approach in the world.
> I'll try to explan it.
> 
> The Metro line 5 is a commuter rail line. It's a heavy-rail system different to the other Metro lines, but its organized just like the other lines.
> ...


Peculear situation, but the line should be renamed to different name like express metro or fast metro rather than line 5 for clearing confusion.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Ashis Mitra said:


> Peculear situation, but the line should be renamed to different name like express metro or fast metro rather than line 5 for clearing confusion.


is anyone actually confused?


----------



## FDW (Mar 9, 2010)

Woonsocket54 said:


> is anyone actually confused?


I'm not.


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

A few recent pictures from line 7 (Beryanak site)




































http://www.tehransama.ir/newsdetail.aspx?NewsID=939098


----------



## maniei (Sep 22, 2009)

Woonsocket54 said:


> The Teheran Metro coloring scheme has inspired a song called "Black and Yellow" by Wiz Khalifa.


:lol::rofl:




Ashis Mitra said:


> Peculear situation, but the line should be renamed to different name like express metro or fast metro rather than line 5 for clearing confusion.


I agree, the commuter lines should have another numbering.

I dislike the numbering of Tehran metro in general.
they are following the same numbering as set in the original master-plan, where nothing was built yet.

Also this numbering leaves no room for numbering turnouts potentially to be built.
For example if they build a turnout for line 4, they have to call it something like "4a" or "44" rather than "5"


----------



## Herbicide (Feb 16, 2006)

maniei said:


> :lol::rofl:
> I dislike the numbering of Tehran metro in general.
> they are following the same numbering as set in the original master-plan, where nothing was built yet.
> 
> ...


I dont think its a big problem. I think this would be better for turnouts than an unrelated different number. Would be nicer with named lines like in London. Anyway it leaves the option in future for these lines to be named after people etc.


----------



## Herbicide (Feb 16, 2006)

I am wondering if perhaps these trains were ordered for another city like Tabriz, Shiraz or Isfahan and because the system is ages away from being finished they are being put to use in Tehran. I am thinking this because they are not more modern than the trains already on the system but are a different design and paint scheme while the existing Tehran type is still being produced and delivered.


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

IMG_6632 by Idiot frog, on Flickr


IMG_6619 by Idiot frog, on Flickr


IMG_6614 by Idiot frog, on Flickr


IMG_6613 by Idiot frog, on Flickr


----------



## batman08 (Sep 28, 2008)

Does anyone have news when it will open up other stations along the line 4? In a media information appeared that the first section of Line 3 will open this year - if anyone can give information


----------



## rheintram (Mar 5, 2008)

If the system was opened only in 1999 why does a lot of it look so old-fashioned? The station architecture looks like it was designed in the late 70ties mixed with a shopping mall from the 80ties.


----------



## Gag Halfrunt (Jun 25, 2006)

^^ The metro looks like it was designed in the 1970s and 1980s because it was. Construction began in 1978 but was suspended in 1982 because of the Iran-Iraq War. Work resumed in 1985 but proceeded slowly because the war was still going on (it ended in 1988).


----------



## Herbicide (Feb 16, 2006)

Yes some station's design will date from the seventies, eighties and nineties (some of the nineties design ones are really nice) but the ones that are opening at the moment are pretty upto date.
90s:








2000s








Just opened:


----------



## batman08 (Sep 28, 2008)

Kahrizak new station is the most beautiful station until the subway in Tehran. I am glad that began to build and island platform stations, because it is much more convenient than the side platforms. New I love trains.
Congratulations


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

^^ I totally agree, Island platforms are really good


----------



## YU-AMC (Jan 27, 2008)

What about subway trains, are they from the West? ..


----------



## sweet-d (Jul 20, 2010)

Tehran has a really nice subway system.:banana::banana:


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

^^ Thank you 

Tehran Metro


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

I wonder what could be wrong with the third situation. I've never seen such a sign nowhere before.


----------



## krnboy1009 (Aug 9, 2011)

How many cars of one set are women only? And other cars are for both sexes?


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

Does Iran have women-only train cars for the same reason that Japan does?


----------



## krnboy1009 (Aug 9, 2011)

I would think its more of a religious reasons as they are ruled by Ayatollah.


----------



## Herbicide (Feb 16, 2006)

krnboy1009 said:


> How many cars of one set are women only? And other cars are for both sexes?


One carriage at each end for ladies only. All carriages inbetween mixed.


manrush said:


> Does Iran have women-only train cars for the same reason that Japan does?


Yes I think so because the trains are soo packed at peak times and some women are very uncomfortable squashed up against men.


krnboy1009 said:


> I would think its more of a religious reasons as they are ruled by Ayatollah.


Its not entirely for religious reasons (its not just muslim women who dont like strange mens meat and balls squashed against their ass). On intercity transport there is no real segregation (except I think sleeper trains where people travelling alone will not share a compartment with the other sex). Its only public transport where there may be a crush. If its half empty many women wont bother which carriage they use.


----------



## krnboy1009 (Aug 9, 2011)

What happens if a man got caught riding the women only train? Fine? Jail time?


----------



## dwdwone (May 7, 2004)

krnboy1009 said:


> What happens if a man got caught riding the women only train? Fine? Jail time?


They chop off his Ayatollah.


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

In the next month 4 stations will be inaugerated.Pioori,ostad moein,tajrish and anotherone.
Tajrish is a important one.Its location was very difficult to build,cause of underground rivers,the quality and the weight of the stones to be romeved and the deepth of the tunnel.some 70meters inderground.
But i will be finished next month.I think tehran transportation will in 5years one of the best in the world.bRT.Metro,Busses,Taxis,Bycycles.A nice combination.tehran will be in 5years one of the best citys 4 investment,cause it has a huuuuuuuuuuuuuuge existing infrastructure.


----------



## Christius Alerius (Aug 25, 2011)

Impressive metro system, i will have to visit Tehran someday it is one of the largest cities in the world.


----------



## batman08 (Sep 28, 2008)

Today opened a new metro station - Sheykh-o-raeis on line 4. 























































http://www.yjcphotos.ir/Photos/ImageGroup.aspx?GroupID=1457


----------



## strike2 (Oct 17, 2010)

^^ beautiful :cheers:


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Nice! The thing about Tehran is that there is no information about what's under construction, when it will open and so on. Then suddenly one day u discover- oh, there is a new station - or even new line in Tehran!

How advanced is the line-3? Does anyone know?


----------



## Herbicide (Feb 16, 2006)

krnboy1009 said:


> What happens if a man got caught riding the women only train? Fine? Jail time?


Probably community service sentance cleaning streets for a few hours each week for a first public nuisance offence if they understand you did it deliberately and refused to move. But the female passengers would probably put you in the correct carriage before it came to that.


----------



## ardeshir8 (Mar 6, 2011)

edit


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

What's Tehran's rationale there for signage in English :?


----------



## Herbicide (Feb 16, 2006)

Thats for the benefit of all foreign non-Persian speakers. Most places that dont use roman script will provide a translation into english on signs. Otherwise foreigners would be unable to get around on their own. English is the international lingua franca.


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

Great pics of the metro.


----------



## krnboy1009 (Aug 9, 2011)

trainrover said:


> What's Tehran's rationale there for signage in English :?


I think brits can still visit Iran.

And besides its not only euros and Americans that speaks English.


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

A fashion student in Tehran metro decorating her overcoat by items that people don't want or spare to her . Interesting, Also you can see the metro too


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

^^ great!


----------



## krnboy1009 (Aug 9, 2011)

There arent any beggars on the train are there?


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

no but i saw people selling stuff in metro wagons


----------



## batman08 (Sep 28, 2008)

Today opened a new metro station - Ostad Moein on line 4. 
































































http://www.ghatreh.com/news/8590508.html.گزارش-تصويري---افتتاح-ايستگاه-مترو-استاد-معين.html


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice station. way better than Toronto


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

9 Jan 2012 - opening of *Piroozi* station on Line 4









source: http://www.farsnews.com/plarg.php?nn=97347&st=238326









source: http://www.farsnews.com/plarg.php?nn=97348&st=238326









source: http://www.farsnews.com/plarg.php?nn=97349&st=238326









source: http://www.farsnews.com/plarg.php?nn=97350&st=238326









source: http://www.farsnews.com/plarg.php?nn=97353&st=238326









source: http://www.farsnews.com/plarg.php?nn=97353&st=238326


----------



## viedumonde (Jan 6, 2009)

i was in Tehran last month... and the metro was such a boon. I cannot imagine getting around otherwise. The signs on the buses are only in persian. 

Beautiful metro, beutiful people.... and I also liked the city in general. 

The cops caught me while I was shooting video of the crowd getting into the Turbo Trains at Sadeghiyeh, I had to beg to get my camera back. Got it back finally. 

I also got a free ride on the train on Moharram day. But the frequencies were aweful (ofcourse) and there was a song playing at the station over and over praising the metro. :lol:

Had a fantastic journey though.... Darband is the best hangout place any city can ever have. 

Cant wait to go back (though not in moharram month, its kinda depressing)


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

Tehran has one of the best and cheapest public transportaition systems in the world,
And i was in many many citys.
When all lines are finished it will be amazing in combination with the brt lines which will be 10 brt lines and 9 metro lines.
Mr.Ghalibaf is doing a great job.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Is Eram-e-Sabz another name for Chirac Ekbatan station?


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

7 km of line 3 between Valiasr Stn and Beheshti Sq will be open in 2 months
7 km de la ligne 3 entre Stn de Valiasr et Pl de Behechti ouverira dans 2 mois


> مدیر عامل شرکت مترو تهران و حومه با بیان اینکه توسعه خطوط مترو با سرعت در حال پیگیری است گفت: 7 کیلومتر از خط 3 مترو تهران تا پایان مهرماه تکمیل و آماده بهره برداری خواهد شد.
> 
> به گزارش روابط عمومی شهرداری تهران، مهندس هابیل درویش با بیان این مطلب اظهار کرد: 7 کیلومتر از خط 3 مترو تهران حدفاصل چهارراه ولیعصر(عج) تا خیابان شهید بهشتی در دست تکمیل قرار دارد که در تلاشیم با کار شبانه روزی این بخش از خط را تا پایان مهرماه آماده بهره برداری کنیم.
> 
> ...


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

​


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Is Eram-e-Sabz another name for Chirac Ekbatan station?


Yes, it is like Tehran (Sadeghiyeh), Ekbatan (Eram-e Sabz)


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

افتتاح فاز نخست خط سه مترو تا کمتر از یک*ماه دیگر

مترو > مترو تهران- گروه شهری: 
مدیرعامل شرکت متروی تهران و حومه گفت: صبح امروز دستگاه حفار مکانیزه مترو در خط سه به میدان منیریه در قلب تهران رسید*.
هابیل درویش با بیان این مطلب اظهار کرد: خط سه مترو به طول 35کیلومتر*، طولانی*ترین خط مترو در خاورمیانه است که با 28ایستگاه از بزرگراه آزادگان در جنوب*غربی تهران آغاز می*شود و با گذر از مسیر اصیل و قدیمی شهر*، شامل میدان راه*آهن*، خیابان ولیعصر*، خیابان مولوی*، میدان منیریه*، چهارراه امیراکرم*، چهارراه ولیعصر*، میدان ولیعصر*، سه راه فاطمی*، خیابان شهید بهشتی*، از طریق بزرگراه شهید صیاد شیرازی به خیابان مغان*، میدان نوبنیاد*، اقدسیه*، ازگل و شهرک قائم در منتهی الیه شمال*شرقی تهران می*رسد.

وی با بیان اینکه با راه*اندازی خط سه مترو انتظار می*رود میزان مسافران متروی تهران به شش میلیون نفر در روز افزایش یابد، گفت: تا کمتر از یک*ماه دیگر فاز نخست این خط، حدفاصل چهارراه ولیعصر تا ایستگاه شهید بهشتی در کنار مصلای تهران به بهره*برداری می*رسد*. فاز دوم آن از بزرگراه آزادگان تا چهارراه ولیعصر نیز برای پایان امسال برنامه*ریزی شده است.

وی تصریح کرد: در سالی که مزین به شعار تولید ملی، حمایت از کار و سرمایه ایرانی است*، متروی تهران توانسته کار را طبق برنامه پیش ببرد و با استفاده از آخرین فناوری*های مدرن روز ازجمله بهره*گیری از مجهزترین دستگاه*های مکانیزه حفار*، خط سه را به مرحله بهره*برداری نزدیک کند. مدیرعامل شرکت متروی تهران و حومه خاطرنشان کرد: در تهران اکنون 128کیلومتر از خطوط مترو با بیش از 79ایستگاه در حال بهره*برداری است.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

We are less than one month away from the opening of Line 3

http://en.tehran.ir/default.aspx?tabid=77&ArticleId=893


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

That is what my post was about too! LOL


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

According to Mohammad Montazeri, deputy managing director, planning & logistics, Tehran Urban & Suburban Railway Co, daily ridership of Tehran Metro is 15 million passengers. This is by far the busiest metro in the world.

http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/10/15/us-emirates-iran-finance-idUSBRE89E0PT20121015


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

> ...This is by far the busiest metro in the world.


It really doesnt seem true. More like propaganda.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Falubaz said:


> It really doesnt seem true. More like propaganda.


obviously you must be a Zionist minion


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

Woonsocket54 said:


> According to Mohammad Montazeri, deputy managing director, planning & logistics, Tehran Urban & Suburban Railway Co, daily ridership of Tehran Metro is 15 million passengers. This is by far the busiest metro in the world.
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/10/15/us-emirates-iran-finance-idUSBRE89E0PT20121015


Didn't they just state on the Press TV clip that the ridership is 2 million? If there were 15 million riders a day, then the system would be so crowded that you would not even be able to enter the stations during rush hour. Most likely the whole network would collapse from the congestion even with passenger numbers far less.


----------



## Rail_Serbia (May 29, 2009)

Woonsocket54 said:


> According to Mohammad Montazeri, deputy managing director, planning & logistics, Tehran Urban & Suburban Railway Co, daily ridership of Tehran Metro is 15 million passengers. This is by far the busiest metro in the world.
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/10/15/us-emirates-iran-finance-idUSBRE89E0PT20121015


 I think that problem is bad translation, because metro is sometime use like short version of "metrpolitan area". That is the number of passengers in all public transport in all Tehran, I think. Maybe, journalists are unprofessional, maybe Mohamed Montazeri is just political director, which don't know how to read statistic datas (usual for former socialistic countries in Eastern Europe).


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Rail_Serbia said:


> maybe Mohamed Montazeri is just political director, which don't know how to read statistic datas (usual for former socialistic countries in Eastern Europe).


But Iran is not a _former _socialist country but a _current _fascist country, so I'm not sure how that's relevant.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^ Socialist and fascist seem to be two totaly different things, but in fact they dont care about an individuum. That makes them so similar.


----------



## koloftoo (Feb 9, 2008)

Falubaz said:


> It really doesnt seem true. More like propaganda.


Pavlovian training at its best! It can't be that the reporter or a minor Iranian functionary made a mistake. When it comes to Iran, it's propaganda. To what end? Who cares...


----------



## koloftoo (Feb 9, 2008)

Woonsocket54 said:


> But Iran is not a _former _socialist country but a _current _fascist country, so I'm not sure how that's relevant.


Here's some free education for you, so you can sound more sophisticated when try to vomit anti-Iranian garbage next time.

"Fascism ( /ˈfæʃɪzəm/) is a radical authoritarian nationalist political ideology.[1][2] Fascists seek to unify their nation based on commitment to an organic national community where its individuals are united together as one people through national identity.[3][4] The unity of the nation is to be based upon suprapersonal connections of ancestry and culture through a totalitarian state that seeks the mass mobilization of the national community through discipline, indoctrination, physical training, and eugenics.[3][4] Fascism utilizes a vanguard party to initiate a revolution to organize the nation upon fascist principles.[5] The fascist party and state is led by a supreme leader who exercises a dictatorship over the party, the government and other state institutions.[6] Fascism views direct action including political violence and war, as a means to achieve national rejuvenation, spirit and vitality.[3][7][8]"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fascism


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

People this is not a political thread. This is about Tehran Metro. If you have any contribution to the subject you are more than welcome to do so. If not, please create a political thread and discuss there. Thank You.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

koloftoo said:


> The fascist party and state is led by a supreme leader who exercises a dictatorship over the party, the government and other state institutions.


I appreciate the free education as to how Iran fits this model.


----------



## koloftoo (Feb 9, 2008)

Woonsocket54 said:


> I appreciate the free education as to how Iran fits this model.



Is that all you could find to hang your hat on? So is China also a fascist country? What about Saudi Arabia, Jordan or Morrocco? Or do you absolutely like the word "leader" to be in there for them to qualify?

Just wanna make sure your education is complete...


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

repetitive question , but once and for all 

QUESTIONS:

1) who is constructing and has constructed the larger part of the tehran metro ? (firm names and nationality if applicable) Iranian companies? chinese? austrian? 

2) who is currently manufacturing and building the locomotives/trains and parts? wagon pars? a chinese company (imported)


----------



## 900065 (Aug 8, 2012)

Answers some questions



> ایران به دنبال سرمایه*گذاری چین برای تکمیل پروژه متروی تهران
> 
> ساخت شبکه متروی تهران به خاطر مشکلات مالی ناشی از تحریم*ها با مشکل روبه*رو شده و یک مقام متروی تهران ابراز امیدواری کرده است که چین تا سقف دو میلیارد دلار برای تکمیل پروژه مترو سرمایه*گذاری کند.
> 
> ...


----------



## 900065 (Aug 8, 2012)

Falubaz said:


> It really doesnt seem true. More like propaganda.





gincan said:


> Didn't they just state on the Press TV clip that the ridership is 2 million? If there were 15 million riders a day, then the system would be so crowded that you would not even be able to enter the stations during rush hour. Most likely the whole network would collapse from the congestion even with passenger numbers far less.





Rail_Serbia said:


> I think that problem is bad translation, because metro is sometime use like short version of "metrpolitan area". That is the number of passengers in all public transport in all Tehran, I think. Maybe, journalists are unprofessional, maybe Mohamed Montazeri is just political director, which don't know how to read statistic datas (usual for former socialistic countries in Eastern Europe).


This is the original Persian quote from the official. 



> او جمعیت تهران را هشت میلیون نفر اعلام کرده و گفته است که روزانه دست*کم ۱۵ میلیون تردد مسافر ازطریق مترو انجام می*شود.


My translation would be that "almost 15 million trips are taken everyday." 

@ the annoying troll that started a damn war: do some research or at least understand that translations are not always correct before talking out of your ass. Propeganda it's not. It's totally believeable that around 10 million people take around 15 million trips on the metro daily. Some people can take 10-15 trips on the metro everyday.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

abii said:


> Some people can take 10-15 trips on the metro everyday.


I love your sarcasm.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

NFZANMNIM said:


> افتتاح فاز نخست خط سه مترو تا کمتر از یک*ماه دیگر
> 
> مترو > مترو تهران- گروه شهری:
> مدیرعامل شرکت متروی تهران و حومه گفت: صبح امروز دستگاه حفار مکانیزه مترو در خط سه به میدان منیریه در قلب تهران رسید*.
> ...


This was posted 2012.09.17. A month has passed and yet Line 3 is still not open. All we're hearing now is "soon"

http://en.tehran.ir/default.aspx?tabid=77&ArticleId=956


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Women-only section



















http://www.travelphotoreport.com/2012/11/05/travel-report-first-time-visitor-guide-iran/


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

خط 3
Line 3
























Tehran Metro Group


----------



## metro-world (Aug 22, 2008)

*line 3 opening??*



NFZANMNIM said:


> خط 3
> Line 3
> 
> 
> ...



means the pics that line 3 is now official opened? - or?

do you can replay my quesitons on Mashhad also - and Esfahan?


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

metro-world said:


> means the pics that line 3 is now official opened? - or?
> 
> do you can replay my quesitons on Mashhad also - and Esfahan?


This is the final test. The warm test. It will be open very soon.


----------



## AmirX (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks alitezar. I love these rush hour pictures. They are hilarious 



alitezar said:


> Rush hour in Tehran's Metro- March 2012
> 
> I guess any huge city has this problems and Tehran with 14 Million people is no exception. Some of the pix are so funny :lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## AmirX (Aug 23, 2010)

alitezar said:


>


This one is pretty cool too :lol:


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Tehran's City Theater Subway Station - Vali Asr Station


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

First phase of line 3, 7 Km long will open next monday


> دوشنبه آینده، افتتاح فاز نخست خط سه مترو
> 
> مترو > مترو تهران- گروه شهری:
> تلاش*های مدیریت شهری سرانجام با افتتاح یک خط دیگر از مترو به نتیجه نشست و اعلام شد فاز نخست خط سه مترو، دوشنبه هفته آینده افتتاح می*شود.
> ...


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

persian said:


> First phase of Tehran metro line 3, 7 km of length was opened today. A further 12 km of the same line is planned to be opened before the end of the year. :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





persian said:


> First phase of Tehran metro line 3, 7 km of length was opened today. A further 12 km of the same line is planned to be opened before the end of the year. :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

A lot of openings next year (iranian year) in lines 3, 6, 7


> 10 کیلومتر خط 6 متروی تهران در سال 92 بهره برداری می*شود
> 
> مترو > مترو تهران- همشهری آنلاین:
> مدیرعامل شرکت متروی تهران اعلام کرد: در صورت تامین اعتبار، 10 کیلومتر از خط 6 مترو در سال آینده به بهره*برداری خواهد رسید.
> ...


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^ Iranian year? When does it start?


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

it starts from 21st of March, first day of spring and each month corresponds to the horoschopic month in that time.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*A truly glorious day for Sino-Iranian cooperation and the future of the Tehran metro network*

AP
http://abcnews.go.com/International/wireStory/iran-chinese-subway-cars-oil-19800031



> *Iran to Take Chinese Subway Cars for Oil*
> 
> TEHRAN, Iran July 29, 2013 (AP)
> A senior Iranian official says the country has ordered 315 subway cars from China in place of payment for oil that can't be transferred due to sanctions.
> ...


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Cross-post from Iran forum



raghfarm007 said:


> Line 3 inaugrated today:


----------



## gael atangana (Apr 7, 2014)

*surprised.*

wow i'm really impressed by Iran's metro system. never knew it was so develop and modern. I'm impressed, Iranians are really smart/intelligent and smart people. they even manufacture their own metro trains. I can only imagine what Iran will look like without sanctions. It will be the undisputed power in the middle east. 
After coming across this thread accidentally, i don't regret going through out all the pages. I think i will have to put Tehran in my next travel destination when i travel to Asia 2 or 3 years from now. keep it up Iran.:cheers:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Updated map on urbanrail.net:


----------



## toma.bacic (Oct 19, 2008)

dimlys1994 said:


> Updated map on urbanrail.net:


Sorry, but I don't understand! What is the newly opened section - Azadegan to Shahid Beheshti or Shahid Beheshti to Hosein Abad? Also, how long it is? Here we have the data of 20 kilometres (+17 which will be open in future), but on Tehran Times web they said 12 kilometres...
http://tehrantimes.com/component/content/article/115284

Thank you for the answers!
regards
toma


----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)

On urbanrail.net's maps a dashed line means under construction, and crossed-out station is future station on an operational line.


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

toma.bacic said:


> Sorry, but I don't understand! What is the newly opened section - Azadegan to Shahid Beheshti or Shahid Beheshti to Hosein Abad? Also, how long it is? Here we have the data of 20 kilometres (+17 which will be open in future), but on Tehran Times web they said 12 kilometres...
> http://tehrantimes.com/component/content/article/115284
> 
> Thank you for the answers!
> ...


Section between Vali-e Asr and Shahid beheshti was already open


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Today Meydan-e Vali-e Asr station on line 3 was opened - in the future it would be an interchange with line 6


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Meydan-e Vali-e Asr station*










More photos here: http://tnews.ir/news/12DF38235392.html









http://www.nasimonline.ir/detail/Photo/985301/238









http://www.nasimonline.ir/detail/Photo/985301/238









http://www.nasimonline.ir/detail/Photo/985301/238









http://www.nasimonline.ir/detail/Photo/985301/238









http://www.nasimonline.ir/detail/Photo/985301/238









http://www.nasimonline.ir/detail/Photo/985301/238

Cross-post from Iran forum



Batista12 said:


> Meydan e Valisasr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Latest from Tehran - Shahrak-e Shariati station was opened on the same day with Meydan-e Vali-e Asr station (on 2nd March this year) and on the same line 3, while today another Line 3 station was opened - Shahid Doctor Fatemi station


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

photos of newly opened station:

http://www.bornanews.ir/بخش-عکس-10/285879-افتتاح-ایستگاه-مترو-جهاد

http://aksbaz.ir/ایستگاه-مترو-جهاد،-یک-روز-قبل-از-افتتاح/

http://peygirnews.ir/?news=150852

http://www.mashreghnews.ir/fa/news/417922/عکس-افتتاح-ایستگاه-متروی-میدان-فاطمی

http://www.nasimonline.ir/detail/Photo/1001408/238


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

One more infill station opened on Line 3 today - Abdoladab station, between Azadegan and Shahrak-e Shariati stations


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

At last Line 3 were built for complete route, i.e from Shahid Behesti to Azadegan. It is interesting that rather than opening the route after opening all station, they opened the tolal line, and step by step they will open the remaining stations. Line 3 is one of the most important lines as it connects southwest Tehran to northeast, crosses busy parts of the capital city, and can help to alleviate traffic problems. 

Future line 6 and 7 will have same colour in map like our Delhi’s metro line 7 & 8.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

newly opened Abdolabad station









http://www.mehrnews.com/news/2790101/افتتاح-ایستگاه-عبدل-آباد-سرفاصله-حرکت-قطارها-میانگین-۵دقیقه-است









http://chamrannews.ir/fa/news/21608/افتتاح-ایستگاه-مترو-عبدل-آباد-تهران









http://www.tpaa.ir/?p=17696


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Line 1 is the north south route, 
Line 2, Line 4 are east west routes, 
Line 3 is a diagonal route. 

Very good to know that they are making metro routes mostly underground.


----------



## bighomey3000 (May 12, 2013)

When are lines 6 and 7 scheduled to open?


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

Northeastern section of line 3 soon, hopefully less than a month, line 7 phase 1 next year, line 6 phase 1, the year after, if i recall correctly


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^And so it was - Shahid Beheshti - Ghaem section of Line 3 was opened today, with two intermediate stations between them - Shahid Zeyn-o-ddin and Nobonyad


----------



## Swede (Aug 24, 2002)

That's quite a long stretch with few stations (for now). I wonder what the travel times are now and what they will be when all the intermediary stations are open?


----------



## jserradell (Jan 6, 2004)

Can anyone please post the exact length of the Tehran subway?
Can you also post the length of each line?
Thank you!!


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Newly opened Nobonyad station










Hossein Abad station (not yet open)










Ghaem station (new terminus of 3 train)










typo











More photos here: 
http://www.mashreghnews.ir/fa/news/469361/عکس-تست-گرم-خط-۳-متروی-تهران


----------



## metro-world (Aug 22, 2008)

*Tehran Metro*



Swede said:


> That's quite a long stretch with few stations (for now). I wonder what the travel times are now and what they will be when all the intermediary stations are open?


this is Tehran special! the mayor promised to open every year a number of km - this can only reached by doing so as here - same as in the past....


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

Swede said:


> That's quite a long stretch with few stations (for now). I wonder what the travel times are now and what they will be when all the intermediary stations are open?


For the first two months, the newly opened section will operate daily 10:00-15:00 in a 30 min interval


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

dimlys1994 said:


> Yesterday, another infil station was opened on Line 3 - Khajeh Abdollah-e Ansari station


photo of new station










https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Khaje_Abdullah_Ansari_Tehran_Metro_Station.jpg


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Some critics about BRT and Metro in Tehran : 

Metro : 

- need more frequency on line 4 as it is very very busy
- need screens on station to tell the remaining time before the next trains will arrive

BRT : 

- Need to more signs with the name of the station in each station. When arriving there with a crowded BRT, hard to tell which station is thit when you don't know the line
- Need announcement on the BRT about the name of station, the bus is arriving


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Tehran trolleybuses:



> http://transphoto.ru/articles/3026/
> 
> Trolleybus service in Tehran reinstated via the 1.8 km segment of the line between Meydan-e-Khorasan and Bozorgrah-e-Be'sat.
> About 30 Škoda 15Tr trolleybuses are refurbished with new front and rear ends


----------



## geostudent (Oct 22, 2013)

Sohraverdi station now open according to Urbanrail website. Pictures anyone?


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

what is that? :?:?´








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=351718&highlight=tehran&page=516


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

geostudent said:


> Sohraverdi station now open according to Urbanrail website. Pictures anyone?

























































source: http://harlahze.com/اخبار-تصویری/افتتاح-رسمی-ایستگاه-متروی-سهروردی



















source: http://www.mashreghnews.ir/fa/news/614893/عکس-قالیباف-در-مراسم-افتتاح-ایستگاه-متروی-سهروردی

more photos here: http://www.tehranpicture.ir/fa/album/846/افتتاح-ایستگاه-مترو-سهروردی

http://www.iribnews.ir/fa/news/1244546/افتتاح-ایستگاه-مترو-سهروردی-با-حضور-شهردار-تهران


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Zaz965 said:


> what is that? :?:?´


I think separate areas between men and women in train car


----------



## Augusto (Mar 3, 2005)

dimlys1994 said:


> Tehran trolleybuses:
> Trolleybus service in Tehran reinstated via the 1.8 km segment of the line between Meydan-e-Khorasan and Bozorgrah-e-Be'sat.
> About 30 Škoda 15Tr trolleybuses are refurbished with new front and rear ends


Very good news! 
Too bad that Tehran doesn't use trolley technology for its new BRT corridors. Just like in Merida, Venezuela, or Quito, Ecuador where the new BRT corridors use trolleybuses. 
They could at least electrify the west-east BRT line that is connected to the trolleybus.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Shahid Ghoddoosi station on Line 3 opened 2016.09.14

http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/.../view/tehran-metro-grows-to-104-stations.html



















more photos here: http://www.fardanews.com/fa/news/567820/گزارش-تصویری-افتتاح-ایستگاه-مترو-شهید-قدوسی


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

Zaz965 said:


> what is that? :?:?´
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Separation between women only cars and mixed cars. They have this in other places too, some trains in Japan, Korea, India have those.


----------



## simontemplario (Aug 7, 2013)

NFZANMNIM said:


> Separation between women only cars and mixed cars. They have this in other places too, some trains in Japan, Korea, India have those.


Is it mandatory to use for everyone? tourists and iranians? I mean, if i go to Iran with my wife. Do I have to use the separation? my wife and I have to travel in a different part? Just for information, no opinion.


----------



## naimabep (Mar 2, 2014)

no, you have the option to sit in other coaches. the female coach mostly used when a girl doesn't feel comfortable/avoid being harassed and mothers with children. it's common in Japan, India and Malaysia.


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

There are some women only cars, but no men only cars. Some buses have that separation though.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

cross-post from Iran forum showing new Shahid Sayyad-e Shirazi station



persian cat said:


> eftetahe istgahe shahid saysd shirazi
> 
> http://www.tehranpicture.ir/fa/album/1308/آیین-افتتاح-و-بهره-برداری-از-ایستگاه-مترو-شهید-صیاد-شیرازی


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

*Tehran metro set to extend to Tehran international airport IKA by March 2017*

Tehran’s subway system is set to extend to International Imam Khomeini Airport (IKA) before the end of the Iranian calendar year.

The extension is scheduled to be completed by March 2017 if the project goes as planned with construction and financing, Iran’s Ministry of Road and Urban Development announced.

According to aviationIran website, Imam Khomeini Airport’s very first metro station is set to open by the end of the current Iranian year.

A second station is also getting prepared to open, most likely in connection to the airport city’s new Salam Terminal, which is planned to be accessible by mid-2017. Salam Terminal is situated on the opposite side of the current terminal, requiring new transportation facilities.

Tehran’s metro line 1 starts from the city and continues to the outskirts. The current project involves a further expansion to the international airport and the town of Parand. The new part of the line includes the route Shahr Aftab – Vavan – Tehran Imam Khomeini Airport Station 1 – Tehran Imam Khomeini Airport Station 2 – Parand. The newly added part will consist of an around 50 kilometres long track.

Tehran Imam Khomeini International Airport is the main international airport of Iran, located 30 kilometers (19 mi) southwest of the city of Tehran, near the localities of Robat-Karim and Eslamshahr, on a 13,500-hectare (135 km2) site. It was designed to replace Mehrabad International Airport, which is in the west of the city, now inside the city boundaries.

As of August 2014, IKA airport serves more than 40 airlines operating over 850 of weekly flights connecting Tehran to cities in over 30 countries and territories worldwide.

Tehran Mehrabad Airport is also connected to Tehran’s metro network. In February 2016, Mashhad International Airport was connected to the metro system. Other cities such as Shiraz and Tabriz are currently working on extending their metro networks to the respective airports.

The metro system in Tehran carried over 4 million a day in 2010 and is expected to have a length of 430 kilometres once all construction is complete by the year 2020. A ticket costs about €0.3 regardless of the distance travelled.

http://realiran.org/tehran-metro-set-to-extend-to-ika-airport-by-march-2017/


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"Hossein Abad" station has apparently opened on Line 3.









































































http://metro.tehran.ir/default.aspx?tabid=142&ArticleId=3680


----------



## shashpant (Mar 17, 2015)

simontemplario said:


> Is it mandatory to use for everyone? tourists and iranians? I mean, if i go to Iran with my wife. Do I have to use the separation? my wife and I have to travel in a different part? Just for information, no opinion.





NFZANMNIM said:


> Separation between women only cars and mixed cars. They have this in other places too, some trains in Japan, Korea, India have those.


Not sure in Iran but in India only Delhi Metro has a complete separate women only coach. There are no such gates for segregating men from women meanwhile other metro in the country has this facility. Moreover if you are travelling with a lady companion you can board the ladies coach not otherwise.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

cross-post from Iranian forum



iranii said:


> Line 7 and first phase of Line 6 to be completed until end of year (March).


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Heravi station on Line 3 opened 2017.02.04



















http://www.fardanews.com/fa/news/625123/گزارش-تصویری-افتتاح-ایستگاه-متروی-هروی


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

International Airport station to be opened on April 4th. Finally. Great news.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Almost missed news - Garmdarreh metro station on line 5 was opened on 18th February:
http://metro.tehran.ir/default.aspx?tabid=142&ArticleId=3888


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

^^ more photos of this new station























































http://garmdarehcity.ir/DesktopModu...ID=2565&mid=13957&wVersion=Staging&lang=fa-IR


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Metro Report

http://www.metro-report.com/news/ne...ew/tehran-orders-70-metro-cars-from-crrc.html

*Tehran orders 70 metro cars from CRRC*
06 Apr 2017










IRAN: The Tehran Wagon Manufacturing Co joint venture of CRRC, Norinco and Tehran Metro has won a €93m contract to supply 70 metro cars for the capital’s expanding network

...


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Tehran metro is the one of the good metro network in Asia, which is growing quickly in recent year. It currently has 4 lines— Line *1*, *2*, *3* & *4*. A dense network in core city area, and also a good extension towards outer area, made it a very good transportation. The network is mostly underground. All lines are connected with each others, which strengthens the entire network. It is a very good example of a strong metro network.

A rare specialty I’ve seen here that they open metro lines completely at first, without much intermediate stations. It is good for one view that traveling between two far away termini quickly being happened, and more areas come under metro service, then gradually intermediate stations opened, checking public pressure. I think it could be a model to the world. 

After reading many websites I’ve recently saw some matters, which arise some questions and curiosity. Here I’m writing.

1) Line 1 is planned to extend in the south to Imam Khomeini Airport (with a possible suburban link to Vavan). It will be very good for traveling to Airport quickly. Which branch will be extended—Shahr-e-AFtab of Kahriak? The Vavan link will be longer is not? Will it be a metro extension, or suburban rail line? Has the construction started? Please write some details about this extension with its opening date.

2) Line 2 is planned to extend in the east to connect with a suburban line to Damavand and Pardis. The extension phase to new east terminal is under construction. It will be a very important extension for interchange between metro & train. Has the construction started? Please write some details about this extension with its opening date.

3) Line 3, will be branched on northern Tehran from Nobonyad to connect line 1 at Tajrish. After this extension, it will create an alternative route of line 1 from Tajrish to Shahid Behesti. Although that alternative route will be longer, but if anytime an accident or anything could stop the service of line 1 via Mirdamad, this line 3 could continue the journey. There will be two new stations—Niavaran and Shahid Bahonar. Has the construction started? Please write some details about this extension with its opening date.

4) I don’t understand why the Mehrabad Airport branch of line 4 acts as a separate line. Airport branch operated separately with 3-car trains, but for this reason, airport passengers should change metro cars at Bimeh for continue their journey at city centre. Airport is an important place, so why are they not continuing a same train from Airport to Shahis Kolahdooj directly? It will save time, and will reduce changing harassment. Please explain about this eccentricity.

Another peculiarity is—on all Tehran metro trains the first, the second, and the last carriages are reserved for women who do not wish to ride with men in the same car. Women can still ride other cars freely. I never heard such reservation on any metro system around the world except some Muslim cities like Cairo, Dubai & Tehran. Is there any problem of sexual harassment for women in those cities that they should need separate compartment?


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

Imam Khomeini International Airport metro station will be opened very soon.


----------



## AverageJoe (Apr 16, 2010)

Ashis Mitra said:


> Another peculiarity is—on all Tehran metro trains the first, the second, and the last carriages are reserved for women who do not wish to ride with men in the same car. Women can still ride other cars freely. I never heard such reservation on any metro system around the world except some Muslim cities like Cairo, Dubai & Tehran. Is there any problem of sexual harassment for women in those cities that they should need separate compartment?


Actually, women-only cars are pretty common in India and Japan as well. Harassment seems to be the main reason for it.


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

AverageJoe said:


> Actually, women-only cars are pretty common in India and Japan as well. Harassment seems to be the main reason for it.


In london too, or maybe they are considering it. In Iran, it is more because of the nature of the regime (religious) than harassment.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

AverageJoe said:


> Actually, women-only cars are pretty common in India and Japan as well. Harassment seems to be the main reason for it.


In India, there is separate compartment for women in suburban train, but not in metro. I mean *METRO*

Although I don't know about Japan or England.

However, could anyone answer my questions which I have written before?


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

Ashis Mitra said:


> In India, there is separate compartment for women in suburban train, but not in metro. I mean *METRO*
> 
> Although I don't know about Japan or England.
> 
> However, could anyone answer my questions which I have written before?


In Tehran, like any major city in the world, Sexual harassment does exist and is not un heard of, however, it is by no means a problem and is not the reason for separate women compartment. Despite this women only carriages exist, and many women prefer to ride in these as they feel more comfortable, but if these carriages did not exist, I can assure no problems would exist.


----------



## shashpant (Mar 17, 2015)

Ashis Mitra said:


> In India, there is separate compartment for women in suburban train, but not in metro. I mean *METRO*
> 
> Although I don't know about Japan or England.
> 
> However, could anyone answer my questions which I have written before?


I am not sure which India you were stating but Delhi Metro has a separate coach for women. Last I check Delhi was the capital of India.


----------



## NFZANMNIM (Jul 6, 2012)

iranii said:


> In Tehran, like any major city in the world, Sexual harassment does exist and is not un heard of, however, it is by no means a problem and is not the reason for separate women compartment. Despite this women only carriages exist, and many women prefer to ride in these as they feel more comfortable, but if these carriages did not exist, I can assure no problems would exist.


Even if the society were ideal, and no harassment existed, the volume the metro serves and the number of cars it has makes being pressed between people and being jerked around at each station is inevitable.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Press TV

http://www.presstv.ir/Detail/2017/0...bbasi-Emergency-Center-Tarasht-Ehsan-Moqaddam

*Metro train crash injures 48 in Tehran*
Tue Jun 6, 2017 5:14PM










At least 48 people have been injured after two metro trains collided in the Iranian capital, the public relations director of the Tehran Emergency Center says.

Speaking to the official Iranian news agency, IRNA, Hassan Abbasi added that 40 people, who sustained injuries in the incident at Tarasht station in Tehran on Tuesday, have been taken to hospital

...


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

The opening of Line 7 over the weekend brought seven new stations into the metro network.










http://en.tehran.ir/default.aspx?tabid=77&ArticleId=7732

future network map showing completed Line 7:










http://foruz.ir/metro-map-tehran/

Northern terminus - San'at Square



SoldierT said:


> meydane san'at station
> 
> 
> 
> ...





SoroushPersepolisi said:


> more photos of line 7 opening
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Basij station - Line 7














































https://www.tasnimnews.com/fa/media/1396/03/20/1432452/افتتاح-خط-7-متروی-تهران





































http://www.asriran.com/fa/news/543315/افتتاح-خط-7-مترو-از-ایستگاه-بسیج-تا-میدان-صنعت-عکس


----------



## SoldierT (May 22, 2015)

line 8 to the airport is complete


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

What does this mean? Is line 8 open for revenue service?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Apparently line 8 is now open, an extension of a former branch of line 1.

photos here:
http://www.mashreghnews.ir/photo/759413/عکس-افتتاح-خط-۸-مترو-تهران
http://www.isna.ir/photo/96051610077/آیین-افتتاح-خط-8-مترو-تهران#12

map:



















http://www.aftabir.com/news/article/view/2017/08/07/1746342


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

IKIA Airport metro station under snow (some days ago ):


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

*ebooks in Tehran Metro: Read as You Go*










Y ou can now download and read ebooks for free when taking a ride on the Tehran subway. Startup and major ebook publisher Fidibo has launched a new service, providing commuters with free but limited access to an extended collection of ebooks.

For using the services you need to install Fidibo’s app which is available for download on Apple’s App Store, Google’s Play Store and local app markets Café Bazaar and Sib App.

With assistance from Tehran and the Suburban Railway Operation Co, Fidibo has installed touch-screen panels dubbed Fidibox in 22 subway stations that with a few taps display a disposable QR code, the transportation company reported on its website.

After scanning the code via Fidibo, for an hour, commuters will have free access to a collection of 1,000 titles. People can choose from the number, download books for free and read them on their handset. After the one hour time, the book gets locked.

When using the tube the traveler can always get a new code and continue what he/she was reading during the earlier trip. People can also decide to continue reading the book without interruption. To do so they can purchase the books which they have started reading on the subway from Fidibo with a 20% discount.

Installation of Fidiboxes in subway stations is part of a plan known as ‘A library as Vast as a City’ introduced by the municipality that in addition to trying to increase book readership is aimed at helping people make better use of the time spent in public places.

Fidibo chief Majid Ghasemi explains, “Fidiboxes can be installed in other public locations, where people spend hours waiting, like bus stations, hospitals and clinics.”

Through the new service Fidibo is planning to offer themed reading material and introduce online book clubs.

Ghasemi says such services can be offered in subways in other cities. In addition to Tehran, four other cities have a subway system, namely Ahwaz, Tabriz, Shiraz and Mashhad.

Regarding the copyright of books, Fidibo has received the publishers’ assent to offer limited free access to their books through its app. Ghasemi says Fidibox has much potential and can be used as a perfect means by publishers to promote their books and attract a bigger and wider range of readership.

He said the Tehran Municipality and metro officials have assisted the startup in development of the scheme and promised to help the company promote it.

Fidibo was established by the cultural product chain store Book City Company in 2014. The startup works with over 400 publishers, including the well-known Niloofar, Amirkabir, Qoqnoos, Ney, Negah, Ghatreh, Mahi, Agah. Its app has been downloaded over 1.5 million times and some 16,000 books are available through its service.

In addition to Persian, Fidibo offers a limited number of books in English and Arabic and is trying to expand its reach to other countries. It has established offices in Murcia in Spain and Beirut.

In collaboration with its major investor Digikala (Iran’s largest online retailer), Fidibo is set to import ebook reader devices in the near future.

>Cultural Issue

The first Fidibox was unveiled on Feb. 7 at Meydan-e ValiAsr subway station during a ceremony attended by Tehran Mayor Mohammad Ali Najafi, deputy mayor for transport affairs Mohsen Pourseyed Aghaei and CEO of the subway company Farnosh Nobakht.

During the ceremony, Najafi said, “The municipality welcomes applications of modern technologies, especially when used for addressing cultural issues. Plans like these can help increase book readership mainly among the youth.”

Average book readership is pitifully poor in the country. Iran’s Public Libraries Institution says each Iranian hardly spends about 15 minutes reading books every day.

Echoing Najafi’s comments, Nobakht said, “The subway system boasts an average daily ridership of more than 2 million with each commuter spending up to 35 minutes on average on each trip. Imagine people spending part of this time reading books.”

Depending on the public response to the scheme the number of the Fidiboxes and the stations with the device can be increased, he said.

The subway company has said it will publish monthly reports on the public response and reception of the ebook service.

Fidiboxes have been installed at the following stations: Tajrish, Gholhak, Javanmard-e-Ghassab, Shahed, Daneshgah-e Sharif, Imam Khomeini International Airport, Sadeghiyeh, Theater-e Shahr, Mosalla, Meydan-e Enghelab, Meydan-e Vali Asr, Meydan-e Shohada, Shahrak-e Ekbatan, Bimeh, Baharestan, Azadegan, Imam Khomeini, Karaj, Golshahr, Shademan, Farhangsara, and Meydan-e Azadi.

https://financialtribune.com/articles/sci-tech/81681/ebooks-in-tehran-metro-read-as-you-go


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Tehran metro is continuously growing at a good pace, and in the last year, two new lines have opened. Those are line *7* & *8*. Line 7 is better because it connects the northwest & southeast Tehran just outside of the city centre. It has interchange with line 1, 2, 3 & 4, although at present the interchange with line 3 & 4 still has not completed. Like other lines, it has also opened with a limited stations, and other intermediate station still has not completed. It is good for one view that traveling between two far away termini quickly being happened, and more areas come under metro service, then gradually intermediate stations opened, checking public pressure. I think it could be a model to the world. 

Line 8 is an exceptional metro line with only 3 stations (including I interchange station with line 1). It is the only metro line in Tehran that is completely open 24 hours a day (even if the frequency is only 80 minutes...), in order to accommodate passengers from late night and early morning flights . Its 120 km (75 mi) per hour speeds classify it as an express subway line, the first of its kind on the Tehran Metro. This line is still underused I think, because Airport is opened 24 hours a day, but the frequency is very low.

Another good news is two more intermediate stations of line *3* were opened for public recently.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"*The effect of Tehran metro rail system on residential property values: A comparative analysis between high-income and low-income neighbourhoods*"

Abstract:



> Estimating the effect of rail transit on residential property values has resulted in mixed findings. Some researchers report positive effects on property values while others are negative or insignificant. The current paper argues that the impact of rail transit on property values depends on contextual factors which can influence magnitude and direction of the impact and cause variation in the findings. Tehran’s Metro Rail System is chosen because the neighbourhoods served by the metro to the north side and south side of the city are dramatically different in terms of economic, social and physical circumstances. A comparative analysis of six of Tehran’s metro stations is conducted between the high-income neighbourhoods, which are located primarily on the city’s north side, and lower-income neighbourhoods on the south side to determine the effects of proximity to metro stations on residential property values. The paper uses a mixed-method sequential explanatory design based on a before-and-after estimation strategy, which includes trend analysis, difference-in-differences model and qualitative impact assessment methods. *The results show that there are large increases in premiums for residential properties near the lower-income neighbourhoods, the south side parts of the Tehran Metro Rail System, while a negative treatment effect for residential properties lying close to the northern stations in the high-income neighbourhoods. *The qualitative survey also suggests that the impact of metro station is affected by a number of contextual factors, including the need for public transportation, land-use planning and management, socio-cultural effect and possible nuisance effects.


http://journals.sagepub.com/doi/abs/10.1177/0042098017753089?journalCode=usja


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

> *Tehran Metro Line 7 Relaunch Imminent*
> Thursday, July 12, 2018
> 
> Tehran Metro Group has announced that the partial relaunch of Line 7 has been scheduled for July 14. The line was initially inaugurated in 2017 and was shut down due to safety issues. “In the initial phase, Line 7 covers a 6-kilometer stretch of rail track including five stations that link Mahdiyeh station to Navvab-e Safavi,” Tehran Metro Group CEO Ali Emam told ISNA. “Five stations namely Mahdiyeh, Beryanak, Kumeil, Rudaki, and Navvab-e Safavi will be launched on Saturday.”


https://financialtribune.com/articles/economy-auto/89567/tehran-metro-line-7-relaunch-imminent


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

more photos
















































































https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1552678&page=6


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

“Almost 90% of Line 6 tunnel has been completed. However, hardly 6% of the required equipment for the line has been purchased.”

Source: https://financialtribune.com/articles/economy-auto/94629/hashemi-tehran-metro-lines-6-7-need-18b


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Line 6 has opened

https://www.fardanews.com/fa/news/934638/تصاویر-افتتاح-خط-شش-مترو-تهران-با-حضور-روحانی


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

Tehran metro is really beautiful!


----------



## tallmark (Oct 15, 2012)

Nexis said:


>


Gee, seems like the journey to the center of the earth!! How far down did you have to go?? Felt like half a mile or so down! Goodness, what would the passengers do if the escalators broke down on both sides? Climbing up the stairs equal to those of the Empire State Building--from the street level to the rooftop??:nuts:


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

tallmark said:


> Gee, seems like the journey to the center of the earth!! How far down did you have to go?? Felt like half a mile or so down! Goodness, what would the passengers do if the escalators broke down on both sides? Climbing up the stairs equal to those of the Empire State Building--from the street level to the rooftop??:nuts:


Really? Didn't seem out of the ordinary to me, it's obviously a bit of a complicated interchange but there are loads of metro stations like that


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

cross-post from Iranian forum



SoroushPersepolisi said:


> 8km on the eastern end of line7 opened
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

FabriFlorence said:


> Tehran metro is really beautiful!


:troll:


----------



## Flo Flo (Apr 26, 2009)

I don't understand the 5th photo....

Does the station have only one track....? :?


----------



## Rational Plan (Mar 15, 2004)

Flo Flo said:


> I don't understand the 5th photo....
> 
> Does the station have only one track....? :?


If you look at the platform you can see part of it is a different colour and looks to be a temporary platform. I assume this station is the current end of the line and in the next few years an extension will open and at that time the temporary platform will be lifted.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

cross-post from Iranian forum



NFZANMNIM said:


> Official 2041 vision for Tehran rail transit, published by the municipality
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

cross-post from Iranian forum



NFZANMNIM said:


> Line 6 extension to Imam Hossein is going to open in a few days.
> 1.3 km, 1 station (an existing station becoming an interchange station)


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

^^ Line 6 extension opened a few days ago

The new station of Imam Hossein, interchange to line 2









http://metro.tehran.ir/default.aspx?tabid=142&ArticleId=19639

more photos here: https://www.isna.ir/photo/98070604382/افتتاح-ایستگاه-مترو-امام-حسین-ع#3


----------



## Koloman (Jan 3, 2017)

Really cool and beautiful Metro in Tehran!


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*2019.12.23 - opening of new station on Line 7*

cross-post from Iranian forum



NFZANMNIM said:


> New station opening in Tehran, first after a turbulent month in the aftermath of gas price increase, and in the midst of a pretty long period of extreme air pollution (schools have had more closed days than open days in the past few weeks I think)... anywhom...
> 
> Molavi Station on Line 7


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"*Tehran Subway: Trains Served About 3 Million at Gen. Soleimani's Funeral*"

https://en.farsnews.com/newstext.aspx?nn=13981018000626

This was an all-time high for this metro system.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Line 5 of Tehran metro (actually a commuter-rail service using bi-level cars) was extended on 2019.12.31 to Hashtgerd station. The president of the republic attended the inauguration.

https://en.mehrnews.com/photo/153926/Inauguration-of-Hashtgerd-Subway-Station-in-Alborz-province


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Line 5 of Tehran metro (actually a commuter-rail service using bi-level cars) was extended on 2019.12.31 to Hashtgerd station. The president of the republic attended the inauguration.
> 
> https://en.mehrnews.com/photo/153926/Inauguration-of-Hashtgerd-Subway-Station-in-Alborz-province


more photos of this new station:
































































https://hashtgerd.ntdc.ir/قطار-برقی-با-تدبیر-دولت-به-شهر-جدید-هشتگ#iLightbox[gallery_image_1]/6


----------



## Farzad_Ansarian (Feb 1, 2020)

Hello SkyscraperCity


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Tehran metro is progressing very well year by year, especially in the last year. After long days waiting, at last line 6 opened for commercial operation. Although it is not now fully finished, a lot of stations still under construction, but thankfully now it is running between Emam Hossain & Dowlat Abad (the last place is a namesake of a place of India). Due to lack of incompletion of line 6 & 7, the interchange between those 2 lines is still impossible.

Checking the map, I am seeing, there are many stations has still not opened, like liine 3 station Aghdasiyeh, and many stations of line 6 & 7. Why they have not opened these stations, although the lines are opened for commercial service?


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

I have some questions –


Line 6 is being extended towards north-west after Emam Hossain. It will connect line 1, 3 & 7 respectively at Haft-e-Tir, Maydan-e-Vali-e-Hasr and Tarbiat Modarres University. After opening this, it will be the busiest line, and interchange with other lines will be much easy for commuters. When this extension will be completed?
Line 7 will be extended westward after Basij by one station. What will be that station? When will it be opened?
This line is also being extended northward by three stations. What will be those stations? When will these be opened?
Why the former line 8 is now renamed as line 1 branch towards Imam Khomeini International Airport? It is not connected by through service with line 1, so it was better to call as a separate line like line 8. Why it was merged with line 1?
Has the plan of a branch line of line 3 from Nobonyad to Tajrish (of line 1) cancelled? If yes, then why? It was a very good plan to decongest line 1.


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

new line 3 station is underway, Aghdasiyeh :


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

According to Hamshahri, a autobus line will be fully electric :











https://www.hamshahrionline.ir/news/585662/%D8%B1%D8%A7%D9%87-%D8%A7%D9%86%D8%AF%D8%A7%D8%B2%DB%8C-%D8%A7%D9%88%D9%84%DB%8C%D9%86-%D8%AE%D8%B7-%D8%A7%D8%AA%D9%88%D8%A8%D9%88%D8%B3-%D9%87%D8%A7%DB%8C-%D9%81%D9%88%D9%84-%D8%A7%D9%84%DA%A9%D8%AA%D8%B1%DB%8C%DA%A9-%D8%AF%D8%B1-%D8%AA%D9%87%D8%B1%D8%A7%D9%86


----------



## Augusto (Mar 3, 2005)

This is the trolleybus line opened during the 90´ on khiyabun Damavand. 
Nice to see that they keep it opened. Are those trolleybuses brand new or are they the original tcheck buses refurbished?


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Augusto said:


> This is the trolleybus line opened during the 90´ on khiyabun Damavand.
> Nice to see that they keep it opened. Are those trolleybuses brand new or are they the original tcheck buses refurbished?


they seem brand new


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

two new stations for metro line 7 officially completed (Sanat Square & Basij) : 


































Tehran picture agency


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

*Seven Subway Stations for Tehran*

Despite facing a cash crunch and other headwinds, Tehran’s subway expansion has continued over the past few months and seven stations will soon come on stream



Seven stations in Tehran’s subway network will become operational next month, the head of Tehran Metro Company said.



Visiting subway construction sites on Saturday, Ali Emam added that after the installation of elevators, escalators and signage, the stations will come on stream, IRIB News reported.



According to Emam, the stations are namely Sattari, Ashrafi Esfahani, Yadegar-e Emam and Shahrak-e Azmayesh in the northwest section of Line 6 and Ahang, Mahallati and Qiam Square in the southeast flank of Line 7.



“Besides the stations, a second entrance will be added to Sanat Square Station in Line 7,” he added.



Line 6 will be the longest line in the subway network, stretching over 38 km with 27 stations upon completion. It connects Shahr-e Rey in southeast Tehran to the famed Sulaqan rural district in the northwest.



At a later stage, the line will expand to Shah Abdol-Azim Shrine in the ancient district of Rey in southern Tehran.



The 27-km Line 7, which connects the northwest to southeastern parts of Tehran, will have 25 stations after completion.











Seven Subway Stations for Tehran


Seven stations in Tehran’s subway network will become operational next month, the head of Tehran Metro Company said. Visiting subway construction sites on Saturday, Ali Emam added that after the installation of elevators, escalators and signage, the stations will come on stream, IRIB News...




financialtribune.com


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Dulab station (southeast - line 7) near completion :


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

"Dulab" and "meydan e Ghiyam" stations inauguration (line 7) :







































































































https://www.hamshahrionline.ir/photo/588715/%D8%AA%D8%B5%D8%A7%D9%88%DB%8C%D8%B1-%D8%A2%DB%8C%DB%8C%D9%86-%D8%A7%D9%81%D8%AA%D8%AA%D8%A7%D8%AD-%D8%A7%DB%8C%D8%B3%D8%AA%DA%AF%D8%A7%D9%87-%D9%87%D8%A7%DB%8C-%D9%85%D8%AA%D8%B1%D9%88-%D9%82%DB%8C%D8%A7%D9%85-%D9%88-%D8%AF%D9%88%D9%84%D8%A7%D8%A8-%D8%AF%D8%B1-%D8%AA%D9%87%D8%B1%D8%A7%D9%86


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

New connection between the Tehran bazaar and the 15 khordad station (line1) :


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Unveiling of the new metro train and 2 new stations in the NorthWest of line 6 : "Shahid Sattari" & "Yadegar Emam" :


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Unveiling of the national made metro :


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Marzdaran station (line 6), well advanced works :


----------



## batman08 (Sep 28, 2008)

Where I can find information or maps for Line 10?


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

I read somewhere line 10 is progressing well. Will try to find it


----------



## sathya_226 (Mar 26, 2006)

Very impressive. With very little access to technology, resources and raw materials, what they have achieved in becoming a self sufficient manufacturing power in ME is extremely commendable. Looks very Europeane-sque in what ever they make. Good job Iran.


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

According to Hamshahri, Aghdasiyeh (line 3) and Marzdaran (line 6) are the two next stations to be inaugurated (ordibehesht i.e end of april/may).


----------



## Balkanmiddleeastern (Dec 12, 2020)

What about M3 İmam Ali University Station?


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Line 10 construction will start next week : https://www.hamshahrionline.ir/news...۰-متروی-تهران-از-هفته-آینده-میدان-دریاچه-خلیج


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

urbastar said:


> Line 10 construction will start next week : https://www.hamshahrionline.ir/news/599266/آغاز-ساخت-خط-۱۰-متروی-تهران-از-هفته-آینده-میدان-دریاچه-خلیج


Any maps of this new line which is not yet on urbanrail ?


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Some information about line 10 (the longest line) whose construction is about to start : https://www.hamshahrionline.ir/news...ترو-در-نقطه-آغاز-فهرست-ایستگاه-های-خط-۱۰-مترو

We can find the list of the station there. 
Here is a map (line blue from north east to north west) :


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

urbastar said:


> Some information about line 10 (the longest line) whose construction is about to start : https://www.hamshahrionline.ir/news...ترو-در-نقطه-آغاز-فهرست-ایستگاه-های-خط-۱۰-مترو
> 
> We can find the list of the station there.
> Here is a map (line blue from north east to north west) :


Some pix from the ceremony :


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

urbastar said:


> According to Hamshahri, Aghdasiyeh (line 3) and Marzdaran (line 6) are the two next stations to be inaugurated (ordibehesht i.e end of april/may).


Both were inaugurated yesterday :


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Bagher khan (line 7) is getting ready for opening :


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

two new infill subway stations opened last week

Modafean-e Salamat (f.k.a.-Baqer Khan) (Line 7) and Shahrak-e Azmayesh (Line 6)












http://www.tehranpicture.ir/fa/album/7448/%D8%AA%D9%88%D8%B3%D8%B9%D9%87-%D9%85%D8%AA%D8%B1%D9%88%DB%8C-%D8%AA%D9%87%D8%B1%D8%A7%D9%86-%D8%A7%DB%8C%D8%B3%D8%AA%DA%AF%D8%A7%D9%87-%D8%B4%D9%87%D8%B1%DA%A9-%D8%A2%D8%B2%D9%85%D8%A7%DB%8C%D8%B4


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Excavation of Line 10 has started












https://www.tinn.ir/%D8%A8%D8%AE%D8%B4-%D9%85%D8%AA%D8%B1%D9%88-57/232948-%D8%AD%D9%81%D8%A7%D8%B1%DB%8C-%D8%AE%D8%B7-%D9%85%D8%AA%D8%B1%D9%88-%D8%A7%D8%B2-%D9%85%DB%8C%D8%AF%D8%A7%D9%86-%D8%A7%D8%AA%D8%B1%DB%8C%D8%B4-%D8%AA%D9%87%D8%B1%D8%A7%D9%86-%D8%A2%D8%BA%D8%A7%D8%B2-%D8%B4%D8%AF



New stations on lines 3, 6 and 7 will open within the next year.









More Stations for Tehran Metro


The subway network in the capital city of Tehran will have at least eight more stations by the end of the current Iranian year (March 2022), the head of Tehran Metro Company said. Ali Emam added that the new stations would come on stream in Line 3, 6 and 7, ISNA reported. “We are planning to...




financialtribune.com


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

From the Iran forum (user *NFZANMNIM)*
- eastern extension of metro line 4 will begin construction within the next month.


















[Tehran] Metro Project


Wonder if they will update map and annoucement in the train after the name change




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

these floors and walls remind me a lot moscow subway


----------



## Flo Flo (Apr 26, 2009)

This subway network is globally very clean and nice but each time I discover new photos on this thread, the first thing I think is: What the hell are these plastic chairs??? They seem completely out of place.

Given the number of people who transit daily through subway stations, they should be "heavy banks" and not these light plastic things that are not even attached to the ground. 

Wouldn't it be possible to envision such installation?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

update on metro extension to Eslamshahr 









Subway Needs $52m to Reach Southwest Tehran District


Tehran Metro’s extension to Eslamshahr, a working district in the southwest, requires 13 trillion rials ($52 million), one of the county’s municipal officials said. According to Reza Qasemi, 3.6 kilometers of tunneling for the Eslamshhar subway have been completed in the last 18 months, costing...




financialtribune.com


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Shahid Rezaei station (line 6) near completion :


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

very clean and neat


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

according to this article, Towhid station on line 7 will also open soon. That will finally allow passengers on line 7 to change to line 4 (and vice versa).









Tehran Eyes Metro Expansion


Authorities in Tehran are working hard to overcome obstacles in the way of subway construction to provide people with a more efficient and environmentally friendly mode of transit. On Tuesday, Manaf Hashemi, Tehran Municipality’s deputy for traffic and transportation affairs, toured the...




financialtribune.com


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

subway fleet refurbishment update









Tehran Metro Renovation Underway


Tehran Urban and Suburban Railway Company is renovating subway trains to quickly optimize the environmentally friendly mode of transportation before the likely opening of schools in October. According to Ali Abdollahpour, the head of TUSRC, 37 DC and 37 AC trains are undergoing major repairs and...




financialtribune.com


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

according to this tweet from a few days ago:

"A new metro station has been opened in #Tehran's 17 Shahrivar Ave. The "Shahid Rezaei" metro station which is close to Khorasan square, is the 13th operational station in Line 6."


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447527063775219712


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

New Wagons to Help Fulfill Tehran Subway Network’s Mobility Plan


The expansion of Tehran’s subway network has become the core part of the capital's mobility plan and more people are discovering it as a cost-effective, traffic-free mode of transportation. Nonetheless, the ground reality is that the subway trains have already begun to degrade. According to...




financialtribune.com


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Unfortunately the subway is experiencing fiscal difficulties.









Tough Times for Tehran Metro


Tehran Metro Company, the executive entity for the capital’s subway network, is in the red, owing the local banking system 370 trillion rials ($1.33 billion), while still needing funds to overhaul wagons and complete unfinished lines. According to Mojtana Shafiei, the deputy head of...




financialtribune.com


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Three stations will open on Line 7 by March 2022.









Tehran Metro Expansion Gains Steam


Three stations will come on stream in the under-construction Line 7 of Tehran Metro by the end of the current fiscal year (March 2022), the head of Tehran Metro Company said. According to Ali Emam, the three stations include Towhid and Boustan-e Goftogou stations in the line’s central segment...




financialtribune.com


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

The subway in Karaj, just west of Tehran, has made little progress over the last 15 years.









Resourceless Karaj Subway Stalls


The subway project of Karaj, the provincial center of Alborz, has stalled over lack of funds and mismanagement, as progress faltered interminably since its inception in 2006. The network was planned to stretch over 100 kilometers throughout the city and link up with the Tehran-Karaj subway...




financialtribune.com


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

update on planned metro extensions to Pardis and Parand suburbs









Tehran Metro Plan for Linkup With Satellite Cities Remains on Pause


Providing decent public transportation services to Tehran’s satellite cities has long been a concern of urban managers, as the population in these cities is growing steadily. Urban officials have started preparing the ground for extending the capital city’s subway lines to Parand and Pardis...




financialtribune.com


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

New station Tohwid (line 7) to open tomorrow :


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

In last year I saw the isolated north-western section of line 6 has opened. I don’t know why such isolated section has opened, rather than continuously opening the city centre section from Emam Hossein to Tarbiat Modarres University, it would be better for more de-congesting the central area.

Now there are many extensions are going –

Earlier, it was planned to create a link between line *3* Nobonyad and line *1* Tajrish, and I heard in 1st phase, it was planned to construct the Nobonyad – Shahid Bahonar section with 2 stations. When it will be opened commercially?
Line *6* will be extended more northwestern-ward up-to Shahrak Sherhad-e-Naft. There will be 5 new stations. Also the main city centre section from Emam Hossein to Tarbiat Modarres University is also under construction, with interchange with line 3 at Meydan-e-Vali-e-Asr and with line 1 at Haft-e-Tir. In southeastern-ward, it will be extended up-to Haram-e-Hazrat-e-Abdol Azim. There will be 4 new stations. When these three extensions and connections will be opened commercially?
Line *7* will be extended more northward up-to Meydan-e-Daneshgah, with a branch towards northwest upto Yadegar-e-Emam. There will be 6 new stations including the branch. In southeastern-ward, it will be extended up-to Varzershgah-e-Takhti with one station. There will be 4 new stations. A branch will be constructed from Molavi to Meydan-e-Basij with 4 stations. An interchange with line 6 will be at Meydan-e-Korasan. When these four extensions will be opened commercially?
Side by side I heard a three route tram network is proposed along with the Metro lines. What will be those tram routes? Please write some details with map.


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

Women special wagon :


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

gorgeous and neat system


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

future network in Tehran
















Tehran Metro - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## urbastar (Oct 9, 2009)

New metro station opening in Line 7 :


----------

